# Defexpo 2014: Land, Naval & Internal Homeland Security Systems Exhibit



## jarves

It is mandatory for visitors to carry original Govt. issued Valid card (Passport, Voter ID, Driving License, Govt ID), photo ID,
details of which are provided at the time of online registration, to the venue.
TIMINGS FOR GENERAL VISITORS :
February 9, 2014 1000 hrs to 1600 hrs
2. Entry gates will open one hour before the show timings.
3. Entry will be given against valid photo ID only.
(A) Show your Unique registration ID number
(B) Bring your ID (Passport, Voter ID, Driving License, Govt ID).
(C) Collect your entry pass.
4. All General Visitors will be required to undergo security check. Kindly co-operate.
5. The ticket is non-transferable
6. Food items will not be allowed.
7. Following items will not be permitted: Firearms, weapons, knives (including pocket knives & multi tools), replica or
toy weapons, laser pointers, packets of any kind.
8. Free entry for children below 4 years.
9. The Organisers reserve the right to deny access to any individual.

Defexpo 2014

Defexpo India , New Delhi 
06 th February – 09 th February 2014
1. Defexpo India 2014 is open to official defence delegations, Defexpo guests, Ministry of Defence visitors (India and overseas) exhibitors’ guests and media and trade visitors. It is open for general public on the second half of the last day of the show as per promulgated timings. 
2. Personnel who wish to attend the exhibition or are invitees for the event are requested to apply via the online registration system on website Defexpo 2014 : Land, Naval & Internal Homeland Security Systems Exhibition

3. During Defexpo show days (06 th February – 09 th February 2014) there will be a limited onsite registration facility. Please carry your passport size photograph on digital media. Kindly expect and bear delays.

4. Media :-

(a) All media personnel must apply online to comply with the accreditation process, which includes providing photographs for badges. Their entry to the show is subject to accreditation approval by Ministry of Defence, Govt of India.
(b) Organisers reserve the rights for media publicity including audio and/or visual advertisement at Defexpo showground and related event venues including outdoor areas in their immediate vicinity. Any media publicity without prior written approval of the organisers/Ministry of Defence is strictly prohibited. Use of Defexpo/DEO logo is authorized only for accredited media personnel. Any violation observed in this regard may lead to prosecution.
5. Visitor Profile: All visitors should be engaged in bona fide areas of the defence industry, government, the armed forces, defence public sector units, para-military, police, government, defence related equipment procurement or service provider organisations, defence contractors and suppliers, specifiers, operators/end-users, defence media, defence colleges, defence training and research establishments.
6. General

(a) Rights of admission are reserved by the organiser. Admission is restricted and is only against valid invitation/entry badges issued by the organisers.
(b) All Exhibitors, visitors, guests, contractors, service providers and invitees acknowledge that admission to Defexpo India 2014 is only against a valid admission badge/invitation issued by the organisers and worn/carried by the person named on it. The Badges remains the property of the organisers.
(c) All badges and invitations are non-transferable. All personnel attending the exhibition are to carry and produce on request a supporting personal photographic identity document at the exhibition/related event venues. This ID should be the same which is indicated at the time of registration and must be any one of the following :-
(i) Passport (Mandatory for all overseas visitors/exhibitors/invitees)
(ii) Government Photo ID
(iii) Armed Forces ID
(iv) Voter ID
(v) Driving License

(d) Any unauthorised individual/entry if observed will be removed from the exhibition. Such unauthorised entry may also lead to prosecution. 
(e) Organisers reserve the right to conduct Identity checks as a condition of entry. Any person found to have registered or is registering to attend Defexpo India 2014 using false/misleading information or credentials or deliberately with-holding information will have their application automatically rejected and entry denied. Such unauthorised actions or entry attempts may also lead to prosecution.
(f) Dress Code : All persons attending the exhibition must wear business dress, lounge suit, national dress or service dress.
(g) Age : No person under the age of 18 years, is allowed in the exhibition.
(h) Any person(s) attending Defexpo India 2014 must not take part in any canvassing, leafleting (except as authorised for media), demonstrations, objectionable behavior or any activity which may disrupt the show.
The organisers reserve the right to exclude or remove anyone from Defexpo India 2014 who does not comply with this admission policy or who they reasonably consider are likely to break any of the policy rules. 

Business visitor registration 
Defexpo India 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Water Car Engineer

@WebMaster 

Make this a sticky.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

*Tata motors to unveil ‘WhAP’ at Defexpo 2014*

*Defence, Army, Latest News, Interviews, Videos, Show Report - SP's Land Forces*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

whats ticket price for general public ?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Jason bourne said:


> whats ticket price for general public ?


Thinking of going bro?


----------



## jiki

Abingdonboy said:


> Thinking of going bro?


mate probably i will............ but may be all depends on GRE and univ's deadline but i will try my best

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

jiki said:


> mate probably i will............ but may be all depends on GRE and univ's deadline but i will try my best


You are one lucky SOB  first Aero India now DefExpo?!!  Be sure to take lots of pics and post them here also ask lots of questions relating to Indian defence


----------



## Jason bourne

kisi ko pata nahi kya TICKIT PRICE for gen.public ?


----------



## saikumar

Abingdonboy said:


> You are one lucky SOB  first Aero India now DefExpo?!!  Be sure to take lots of pics and post them here also ask lots of questions relating to Indian defence


great bro


----------



## Water Car Engineer

TATA/DRDO platform + Norwegian turret

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IndoUS

Water Car Engineer said:


> TATA/DRDO platform + Norwegian turret


What's up with the camo, it looks atrocious.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chola warrior

Will DRDO unveil their Multi caliber rifle which was said to be in trail with Indian army for almost 2 years?


----------



## Gessler

Chola warrior said:


> Will DRDO unveil their Multi caliber rifle which was said to be in trail with Indian army for almost 2 years?



They should...


----------



## jarves

*Finmeccanica, 27 Companies Barred From Exhibiting At DEFEXPO 2014*


India has barred Finmeccanica and its five subsidiaries from participating at the upcoming defense exhibition DEFEXPO 2014 in New Delhi next week. The fallout from the VVIP helicopter deal will keep out subsidiaries AgustaWestland, Selex, Alenia Armacchi, Oto Malera and WASS, all of which are vying for contracts worth an estimated USD6 billion, from participating in the show. Besides Finmeccanica, the Government of India has barred 27 domestic and overseas from attending the show. According to various reports, Finmeccanica has already paid the participation fees for the show and this would be returned to it shortly through online banking procedures. In February last year, India froze payments for the helicopters and launched the official probe after Italian police arrested Giuseppe Orsi, Finmeccanica's then chairman and chief executive, for allegedly paying bribes to middlemen to secure the deal.

India has already taken delivery of three AW101 choppers and is seeking repayments worth some $ 367 million. The fate of these helicopters remain unclear however, AgustaWestland has says that it remains “committed to working with the Government of India to resolve the issues, and is ready to perform the remaining obligations under the agreement.” The firm will continue to support the three helicopters already delivered to and currently operated by the Indian Air Force, the statement added.


Finmeccanica, 27 Companies Barred From Exhibiting At DEFEXPO 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

jarves said:


> *Finmeccanica, 27 Companies Barred From Exhibiting At DEFEXPO 2014*
> 
> 
> India has barred Finmeccanica and its five subsidiaries from participating at the upcoming defense exhibition DEFEXPO 2014 in New Delhi next week. The fallout from the VVIP helicopter deal will keep out subsidiaries AgustaWestland, Selex, Alenia Armacchi, Oto Malera and WASS, all of which are vying for contracts worth an estimated USD6 billion, from participating in the show. Besides Finmeccanica, the Government of India has barred 27 domestic and overseas from attending the show. According to various reports, Finmeccanica has already paid the participation fees for the show and this would be returned to it shortly through online banking procedures. In February last year, India froze payments for the helicopters and launched the official probe after Italian police arrested Giuseppe Orsi, Finmeccanica's then chairman and chief executive, for allegedly paying bribes to middlemen to secure the deal.
> 
> India has already taken delivery of three AW101 choppers and is seeking repayments worth some $ 367 million. The fate of these helicopters remain unclear however, AgustaWestland has says that it remains “committed to working with the Government of India to resolve the issues, and is ready to perform the remaining obligations under the agreement.” The firm will continue to support the three helicopters already delivered to and currently operated by the Indian Air Force, the statement added.
> 
> 
> Finmeccanica, 27 Companies Barred From Exhibiting At DEFEXPO 2014



If there are credible proves against them, this is a great decision. Will put much more pressure on foreign vendors to remain clean, but we have to have action to put pressure on our forces too!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## humanfirst

sancho said:


> If there are credible proves against them, this is a great decision. Will put much more pressure on foreign vendors to remain clean, but we have to have action to put pressure on our forces too!



Acccording to someone I know in defence dept it is almost impossible for foreign firms to do business with indian defence dept withiut bribes at various levels.And we blacklist the ones who get caught while the corrupt system goes on..


----------



## Omega007

humanfirst said:


> Acccording to someone I know in defence dept it is almost impossible for foreign firms to do business with indian defence dept withiut bribes at various levels.And we blacklist the ones who get caught while the corrupt system goes on..



Say something that we don't know buddy.


----------



## Abingdonboy

humanfirst said:


> Acccording to someone I know in defence dept it is almost impossible for foreign firms to do business with indian defence dept withiut bribes at various levels.And we blacklist the ones who get caught while the corrupt system goes on..


This is utter BS. Unless you have some proof kindly refrain from making such slanderous remarks.


----------



## Abingdonboy

AL are probably going to be displaying this:









Their entrant to replace the Stallion.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Abingdonboy said:


> AL are probably going to be displaying this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their entrant to replace the Stallion.




Well, it sure looks the part.


----------



## Chola warrior

DRDO to unveil Multi caliber individual weapon system developed my ARDE of Pune

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sancho

> *DCNS To Unveil New Design Future Aircraft Carrier At Defexpo 2014*
> 
> DCNS Will present a future Aircraft Carrier design at this years DEFEXPO in New Delhi, India.
> The Evolved Aircraft Carrier (DEAC) is based on French Navy CVN Charles de Gaulle's combat proven design and aviation system and is consistent with all CTOL aircrafts (Including Airborne Early Warning aircraft) and features the latest technologies Including cutting-edge Combat System (SETIS ® ) UAV integration, advanced propulsion and conventional state-of-the-art platform stabilization system (SATRAP / COGITE).
> 
> In addition to the design, DCNS offers Customised transfer of technology, material packages, dedicated infrastructure development (ie naval base and construction / Maintenance shipyard) as well as life support solutions.
> 
> Will DCNS Scorpene submarine aussi icts showcase in addition to the Mistral-Class LHD, the FREMM frigates, BRAVE carrier vessel and a nuclear submarine, SSN Barracuda at the Defexpo 2014.
> 
> "Defexpo is a very significant platform for DCNS to showcase the services we can Provide to our Customers through genuine transfer of technology," Said Bernard Buisson, Managing Director of DCNS India.
> 
> "DCNS India set up a dedicated indigenization program as share of the transfer of technology (ToT) agreement with Indian naval shipbuilder Mazagon Dock Limited (MDL). It received the prestigious Excellence in Indigenous Technology 'award at Aerospace and Defence Awards 2013 ".
> 
> At the exhibit, the company HAS nuclear submarine, SSN Barracuda, All which is designed to undertake blue-water mission anywhere in the world. The first-of-class SSN Suffren is scheduled to start sea trials early 2016. Six Barracudas Will replace the six Rubis / Amethyst-class boats Currently in Service with the French Navy.
> 
> DCNS is showcasing the new-generation torpedo defense system, Contralto / CANTO, area available for vessel and submarine. It can be incorporated into Readily new-build designs or added to Existing ships have hand of a refit or modernization program.



DCNS To Unveil New Future Aircraft Carrier Design At Defexpo 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

French Defence Min. on INDIAN Defence Expo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gessler

> Arjun-based 130mm Catapult self-propelled gun

















> Arjun Mk-2 Main Battle Tank





















> Dhanush 155mm 45-cal towed howitzer









> Barak-8 (aka Barak-2) LR-SAM for Indian Navy









> Point Defence Missile System (PDMS) for Indian Navy, the first ever data about naval version of SR-SAM

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## VeeraBahadur

624 companies are participating out of which 368 are foreig companies from 52 countries.

12 country pavilions from France, Germany,Hungary, Israel,Italy,Norway, Poland, Russia, South Africa, South Korea, UK & USA. 


China, which had been invited to send delegation to AeroIndia2013, doesn't get invited .

Sagem To Highlight Wide Range Of Warfare Products At Defexpo 2014

Sagem will be showcasing a range of systems and equipment like intelligence, long-range precision strikes, surveillance, border protection, high-intensity combat and guerrilla warfare at the Defexpo India 2014.

Sagem is exhibiting MOST (Mât Optronique de Surveillance Terrestre) optronic mast for land surveillance - which provides panoramic surveillance capacity under armored protection. It calls on the high performance of its main sensor, the JIM LR long-range multifunction infrared binoculars, mounted on the top of a telescopic mast. The compact, combat-proven JIM LR combines a number of functions in a single package: thermal imager, GPS, rangefinder and north seeker, enabling it to detect and locate targets out to several kilometers. The system also offers day/night image fusion, panoramic display and automatic threat detection.

In addition, Sagem will highlight Patroller tactical drone, Sigma 30N - new version of the Sigma 30 laser gyro navigation system, Epsilon 20 land navigation system and Sigma 20M gyro-compass for naval applications and AASM Hammer SBU-54 Laser missile.

Epsilon 20 and Sigma 20M use a breakthrough inertial technology, the hemispherical resonator gyro (HRG), patented by Sagem. The Epsilon 20 land navigator covers the requirements of supply vehicles, geo-information and satcom applications. The Sigma 20M gyro-compass is intended for demanding naval applications.

Sagem has announced that is developing a new, more highly integrated and customized solution for infantry soldiers. This innovative, compact, modular and wireless solution calls on scalable communications and command technologies. Its C4I component features the latest-generation IP MANET radio and intuitive C2. Furthermore, its open architecture facilitates the integration of other equipment, such as binoculars, aiming sights, C2 applications, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

WHAP Seats





















*Rushtom 2*






*Rushtom 2*

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Daedalus

Got my Defexpo Badge

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Daedalus said:


> Got my Defexpo Badge
> View attachment 16036




bhai entry tickit price ?


----------



## vostok

Waiting for more photoes!


----------



## Daedalus

Jason bourne said:


> bhai entry tickit price ?


Sorry bro, even I don't know. I am asking around. Will post when I get the price quote.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## sancho

If somebody is attending the show, can you please make some pics and get some infos from Samtel wrt their participation on Rafale and MKI upgrade?

*Visit Us at Defexpo 2014: 
Booth No. 18 GF.29, 
Hall 18*


Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Daedalus said:


> Got my Defexpo Badge
> View attachment 16036


Bro, get as much pics/info on the F-INSAS and F-ICV programs as you can!


----------



## Daedalus

sancho said:


> If somebody is attending the show, can you please make some pics and get some infos from Samtel wrt their participation on Rafale and MKI upgrade?
> Visit Us at Defexpo 2014:
> Booth No. 18 GF.29,
> Hall 18
> Thanks!





Abingdonboy said:


> Bro, get as much pics/info on the F-INSAS and F-ICV programs as you can


Will do.

If anyone wants any info on a particular project please let me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

*Tata Motors at DEFEXPO 2014*

Tata Motors showcases all new Indigenous Frontline Combat Vehicles at DEFEXPO 2014


S_trategically moving from combat support to front line combat vehicles_
_Showcases *KESTREL & LAMV *(Light Armoured Mobility Vehicle)_

Tata Motors, the country’s leading supplier of mobility solutions to the armed + security forces, today showcased two new combat vehicles at the DEFEXPO 2014. As part of the company’s strategy to enhance the scope of its defence business right up to frontline combat, Tata Motors showcased the *‘KESTREL’, a Wheeled Armoured Amphibious Platform *providing mobility to frontline soldiers, carrying them into the battle zone, with critical armour-protection, backed with adequate fire support. The ‘*LAMV’ (Light Armoured High Mobility Vehicle)* is a recon vehicle moving ahead of the armored columns. Tata Motors Defence through the KESTREL and the LAMV provides the Indian Armed Forces, with world-class indigenously developed front line protected mobility.

The KESTREL is a Wheeled Armored Amphibious Platform, designed and developed indigenously with DRDO, for optimised survivability, all-terrain performance and increased lethality. The occupant capacity of the hull is 12 members. The driver in combat mode has visibility through 3 periscopes and a display catching vision through front and rear view cameras, with day and night vision. The back to back seating layout allows firing through the 3 gun ports on each side, with two big hatches for patrolling. The fuel tanks are placed outside the crew compartment for additional safety. The 8X8 independently suspended vehicle has high power-to-weight ratio for mountain terrains. The vehicle can accommodate different variety of weapon stations and turrets as the application demands.

*The LAMV is developed indigenously with technical inputs from Supacat of the UK*, for vital reconnaissance mobility, protection and firepower. A light patrol vehicle, the LAMV combines an integrated blast and ballistic protection system, including a protected all composite detachable crew pod and V-shaped hull, providing an all-round protection. Carrying a crew of six (two+four) and using the latest composite and ceramic armour systems, the crew pod is constructed as a separate module, sealed off from potential secondary projectiles. All seats are mine-blast protected. The LAMV has exceptional all-terrain high mobility performance, high power-to-weight ratio, automatic transmission, all-wheel independent suspension and can reach speeds of upto 105 kmph. The vehicle is also loaded with modern equipment for observation, surveillance and communication, configured to also address urban warfare, engaging threat on all terrains.

Mr. Ravi Pisharody, Executive Director, Commercial Vehicle Business Unit, Tata Motors Ltd, “Tata Motors has been associated with the country’s defence and security forces for over 60 years, supplying a range of world-class, high technology and reliable off-road mobility solutions. While focusing on the modernisation and system upgrades of the country’s mobility platforms, we have strategically moved from being a logistics support provider to a frontline combat vehicle player. The two vehicles showcased today are state-of-the-art, targeted at giving our forces the much needed capabilities of strategic mobility for rapid offensive thrusts into enemy territory. Developed with DRDO, the KESTREL is based on modern modular designs, which can incorporate imperative upgrades, thereby enabling them to retain functional superiority throughout their service life.”

Tata 7.5 T MRV on LPTA 1623 4×4 BSIII: Tata Motors showcased a 7.5 tonne, hydraulic Medium Recovery Vehicle (MRV) on the LPTA 1623 4×4 BSIII platform. Developed indigenously by Tata Motors along with PLS Limited, the MRV is the first of its kind OEM manufactured vehicle, enabling ease of operation and readiness at all times. The Tata 7.5 T MRV enables speedy recovery and repair of vehicles in the 7 – 10 class, and gets them on road in time to ensure smooth sustenance to the operational tasks in hand. The Tata 7.5 T MRV caters to operational requirements such as extrication of vehicles, suspended tow unditiching / uprighting of vehicles, loading / unloading of various categories of load, etc.

Tata Armoured Personnel Carrier (APC) Left Hand Drive (LHD): The Tata APC – LHD, has been developed specifically for LHD markets to protect security forces from threats like ambushes, sudden violent attacks and powerful explosive mines. Tata APC takes troop protection to the next level. Designed to protect against gunfire, with ballistic protection of NIJ Level III, it provides essential protection to military and para military forces. It is well protected against under wheel / underbelly blasts and has more than acceptable levels of mobility.

Tata Motors has been associated with the country’s off-road defence and security forces, since 1958 and has supplied over 100,000 vehicles to the Indian military and Paramilitary forces, so far. The company offers its products and services that not only meet the needs of the domestic market, but are also positioned to meet most stringent requirements across the world. Tata Motors exports its range of specialized defence vehicles to the SAARC, ASEAN and African regions. With Tata Motors rich portfolio in multi-axle range like 12×12, 8×8 & 6×6, the company has started supplying to leading Missile OEMs across the world. The company has established itself as a supplier of specialist vehicles for UN peacekeeping missions. Tata Motors range of off-road vehicles are also being procured by the agencies, involved in AID & Development, across the world like GSA, KBR, Oxfam, RONCO, RA International & Riders. The company also has the ability to mobilize adequate manufacturing capacity for defence requirements, along with dedicated exclusive infrastructure, manufacturing facilities and trained manpower, to ensure faster delivery of its defence vehicles. It gives high priority to defence vehicles through a 24X7 contact centre, with dedicated service team only for Defence vehicles.
















Tata Motors at DEFEXPO 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## VeeraBahadur

@Daedalus ,

Kalyani 155 mm 52 calibre howitzer too is exhibited , please post the pic of that howitzer.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

*NEXTER +ASHOK LEYLAND +L&T*[]











*WHAP*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GR!FF!N

atlast,a clear pic of Rustam-2... 

@Yzd Khalifa

bro,you told me to tag any news about this drone...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mujraparty

An Indian soldier holds up an INSAS LMG light machine gun





Lightweight Laser Target Designator with Thermal Imager and other night surveillance devices of DRDO on display at Expo-2014 at JU
DAILY EXCELSIOR

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gessler

eowyn said:


> An Indian soldier holds up an INSAS LMG light machine gun



The Trichy assault rifle is there in background, far right in the watermark.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

GR!FF!N said:


> atlast,a clear pic of Rustam-2...
> 
> @Yzd Khalifa
> 
> bro,you told me to tag any news about this drone...



Thanks a bunch for bringing it to my attention. 

Best of luck to all of you Indian fellas.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VeeraBahadur



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ni8mare

I really dont understand why people are not giving some good or HD pics seriously every pics sucks either far way not good angle man just shoot some good pics 



VeeraBahadur said:


>


now thats a good shot (clearly its seen box is not there)


VeeraBahadur said:


> *WHAP*


why not whole WHAP ?


----------



## Gessler

Defexpo 2014: Nexter unveils Indian version of CAESAR Defexpo 2014: Nexter unveils Indian version of CAESAR - IHS Jane's 360

The French company has teamed up with Indian companies Larsen & Toubro (L&T) and Ashok Leyland Defence to offer the Indian Army a CAESAR system fitted to Ashok Leyland's 6x6 Super Stallion chassis.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## VeeraBahadur

ni8mare said:


> I really dont understand why people are not giving some good or HD pics seriously every pics sucks either far way not good angle man just shoot some good pics
> 
> 
> now thats a good shot (clearly its seen box is not there)
> 
> why not whole WHAP ?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ni8mare

more pic plz 


VeeraBahadur said:


>


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/431444478629806080

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IndoUS

VeeraBahadur said:


>



Any one know why the front looking radar or IR jammer (or whatever it was) that box thing on the right hand side of the tank. It is not visible on this one.



VeeraBahadur said:


>



Which ATGM is that on the top, is it Javelin or the Israeli Spike.


----------



## Abingdonboy

eowyn said:


>


Whoa, this looks like a product that would meet up to global standards (just from a cursory look), compared to some of the cr@p being offered in the Indian market this is a HUGE step up. 

For sure bring in these large pct entities- they will be nothing but good for the Indian military, the PSUs don't seem to be embedded with the same modern mindset, the competion from pct entities may/will force these backwards fools to up their game too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

DefExpo Publicity video, DRDO's AUV:





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=530164987080831

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## VeeraBahadur

*OFFSHORE PATRO VESSEL *


5 of these are being constructed.

Have range of 6000kms at 16 knots though max speed is 25 knots.






@GR!FF!N ,buddy it's more clear.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fsayed

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=530164593747537

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

*LOW FREQUENCY DUNKING SONAR By DRDO*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

DRDO Multi Caliber Rifle






OFB Trichy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VeeraBahadur

*Heavy Torpedo*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Daedalus said:


> Will do.
> 
> If anyone wants any info on a particular project please let me.




Hey buddy, can you take more snaps of the Multi caliber rifle? Only one shitty one...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

*TATA 52 Cal 155 mm HOWITZER*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## VeeraBahadur



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## VeeraBahadur



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## VeeraBahadur



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bombermanx1

Gessler said:


>


Bro arent those extra tanks in back of Arjun are a vulnerability?


----------



## sancho



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bombermanx1

eowyn said:


> An Indian soldier holds up an INSAS LMG light machine gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lightweight Laser Target Designator with Thermal Imager and other night surveillance devices of DRDO on display at Expo-2014 at JU
> DAILY EXCELSIOR


That thing is shite if they allow thermal imagers and laser designators!


Then telescopic sights , Night vision and Thermal vision should be allowed here, They didn't let me bring home a Katana. Forget Night vision and thermal appliances!But who am i kidding? that guy is part of lobby who wants everything from outside for KICKBACKS!
He's got no company no Research and development labs of his own all he did was ...................
Grab hold of a Ruling politician and gave him money, so voila! He is their horse now, which they bet upon.


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


>




Nice, hope to see some specs of the Brahmos M


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Water Car Engineer said:


> DRDO Multi Caliber Rifle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OFB Trichy




I want more pics of MULTI CALBIER!!






How do we only have one shitty pic of it!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

F-INSAS:


















*Kalyani Group has teamed up with RAFAEL to offer a deep-upgrade package for the BMP-2 ICV.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bloo

*Kavach Chaff Dispenser*





*VEM Technologies developed Multi-Sensor Gimballed Payload for Aerostat.*





*NPOL Dunking Sonar*





*NPOL Hull mounted Sonar*





*AD-1, AD-2 IIR seeker.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bloo

* RUDRA unmanned ground system at Defexpo 2014*



*Thursday, February 6, 2014 07:20 PM
RUDRA unmanned ground vehicle with remote weapon station for counter insurgency missions. *
The research and development establishment of India has developed the "RUDRA", a new gun mounted remotely operated vehicle. The RUDRA is especially designed for Army and Paramilitary forces to provide an autonomous vehicle to perform counter insurgency operations, hostage situations and hold-ups within buildings reducing risk for the soldiers.




*The RUDRA unmanned ground vehicle is armed with a 7.62mm machine gun and one AGS-30 automatic grenade launcher.*
The RUDRA is a remotely operated vehicle designed for offensive operations mainly in urban areas for hostage situations and counter insurgency missions. It is equipped with a 7.62mm caliber Light Machine Gun and a AGS-30 Grenade Launcher with belt feed ammunition.

The RUDRA has adequate vision capability to operate both in the day and night conditions. It is controlled through a remote Master Control Station allowing the operator easy use and deploy ability. It is also equipped with an indigenous Pan-o-Vision camera which enables 180 degree view to the operator on real time. This feature allows an all-round view during a critical mission. 

The RUDRA can be used with its LOS (Line Of Sight) to a maximum range of 500 m and 200 m in urban area with a maximum endurance of 3 hours.

The RUDRA uses a 6x6 wheeled platform which able the vehicle to be used in all-terrain as well as suitable for urban environment.






RUDRA unmanned ground vehicle with remote weapon station for counter insurgency missions 0602144Â -Â Army Recognition

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bloo



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Daedalus

VeeraBahadur said:


> @Daedalus , Kalyani 155 mm 52 calibre howitzer too is exhibited , please post the pic of that howitzer.





Water Car Engineer said:


> Hey buddy, can you take more snaps of the Multi caliber rifle? Only one shitty one...


Sure guys

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

*New Nexter-AshokLeyland-L&T CAESAR® Gun System Unveiled At DefExpo*
















French gun-maker Nexter has unveiled its new light CEASAR® 155mm/52cal gun system based on an Ashok Leyland Super Stallion truck chassis.

According to Nexter, "_This Indian CAESAR® is proposed by Larsen & Toubro to respond to the Mounted Gun System (MGS) program and follows on the partnership with Nexter built around the Indian Artillery. Both groups are actively cooperating on the Towed Gun System (TGS), MGS and M46 Up-gunning programs in order to address the needs of the Indian Forces. With this project, associating the CAESAR® artillery system from Nexter Systems and the Super Stallion chassis from Ashok Leyland, Larsen & Toubro offers, with its partners, the best Mobility/Firepower compromise to the Indian artillerymen_."



Livefist: New Nexter-AshokLeyland-L&T CAESAR® Gun System Unveiled At DefExpo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*DRDO Multi Caliber Rifle Prototype (7.62mm, 5.56mm and 6.8mm)






MSMC*

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## ni8mare

Water Car Engineer said:


> *DRDO Multi Caliber Rifle Prototype (7.62mm, 5.56mm and 6.8mm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSMC*






Water Car Engineer said:


> *DRDO Multi Caliber Rifle Prototype (7.62mm, 5.56mm and 6.8mm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSMC*


can have HD 1920 X 1080 pic plz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

DEFEXPO 2014: BAE Systems to display howitzer and 127-mm 54-caliber naval gun system - Asian Military Review

BAE Systems participation at the eighth edition of DefExpo, the country’s premiere Land, Naval and Security Systems exhibition taking place here from February 6 through 9, is anchored in a single mantra – our continued commitment to partner with the Government in its journey of military modernization through technology and capability sharing with the domestic defence industrial base.
Their showcase this year is a broad span of state-of-the-art capabilities in towed and self-propelled Artillery and its Fire Control Systems, Naval Gun Systems, Ammunitions, Military Communications Systems, Geospatial Exploitation Products, Wheeled and Light Armoured Vehicles, and Helmet Mounted Displays.

Leading our participation in this biennial show are John Brosnan, Managing Director, South East Asia & India and Mark Simpkins, Vice President and General Manager for India.

John Brosnan, Managing Director, South East Asia & India said, “DefExpo is a signature event for our Company and we are encouraged by the keen interest our displays receive. The platform is also significant in presenting us an excellent opportunity to progress discussions with partners for domestic co-development and co-production to fulfill our shared goal of indigenization.”

Center stage on our stand are the M777 ultra-light field howitzer and Mk45 Naval Gun system. We have been supporting discussions between the Governments of India and the United States for a potential Foreign Military Sale of this revolutionary howitzer that is highly portable by land, sea and air and features a minimal logistical footprint alongside maximum reliability. The Mk45 is the most compact 5-inch (127-mm) fully automated naval gun in the world with a successful and proven track record of service in the naval fleets of Australia, Denmark, Greece, New Zealand, Spain, Thailand and Turkey and is co-produced indigenously in South Korea and Japan.

Demonstrating the strength and expanse of our portfolio in artillery, the stand will have on display the Archer 155 mm FH 77 BW L52 self-propelled field howitzer that can operate autonomously in tandem with today’s command and control systems. Adding fire power will be the LEMUR Remotely-Controlled Weapon Systems (RCWS) and electro-optical sight for land and sea application. A wide range of munitions is on display including 120mm Tk HESH L31A7 and 120mm Tk Charge Propelling L3A2 amongst others.

The stand will have on display the Hawk 132 Advanced Jet Trainer, of which India is the largest operator with 123 aircraft ordered to date by the Indian Air Force (106) and the Indian Navy (17). The Indian Navy recently inducted the first batch of Hawk Advanced Jet Trainers, becoming the third naval operator of the Hawk along with the U.S. Navy and the Royal Navy. BAeHAL, the engineering and business solutions services Joint Venture with Hindustan Aeronautics Limited, will also be present.

Also on-stand will be the new Q-Warrior™ helmet-mounted display (HMD) for the dismounted soldier and Q-Sight™ HMD for the new-age pilot, both providing mission-critical situational awareness. Adding muscle will be the Striker Helmet for both fixed- and rotary-wing platforms. The display of the RG32 LTV and RG34 exhibits underlines BAE Systems’ flagship capabilities and technology in Light Armoured Vehicles for potential partnerships with the Indian industry.

Expert demonstration of Geospatial Exploitation Products (GXP) will be another highlight of our display.

Headquartered in New Delhi, BAE Systems has a six-decade long history in India. The Company has worked closely with the Government to establish an indigenous production capability at Hindustan Aeronautics Limited for the Hawk Advanced Jet Trainer, which is in service with the Indian Air Force and the Indian Navy. In addition, the Company is developing a range of opportunities across the land, naval and the C4ISR sectors in collaboration with domestic industrial partners. The Company’s flagship Community Investment in Smile Foundation across eight rural and urban locations in seven states in India is commencing its second year of operations reaching primary education to 1,100 underprivileged children and delivering primary healthcare services to the doorsteps of over 20,000 underprivileged people in Bangalore.

Defexpo 2014: Nexter unveils Indian version of CAESAR - IHS Jane's 360





Nexter unveiled the new system at Defexpo 2014 in New Delhi. Source: Nexter Systems
Nexter Systems unveiled a new version of its CAESAR 155 mm mounted gun system at the Defexpo 2014 exhibition in New Delhi.




Nexter has teamed up with Indian companies Larsen &amp;amp; Toubro and Ashok Leyland Defence to offer the Indian Army a CAESAR system fitted to Ashok Leyland's 6x6 Super Stallion chassis. (Nexter Systems)
The French company has teamed up with Indian companies Larsen & Toubro (L&T) and Ashok Leyland Defence to offer the Indian Army a CAESAR system fitted to Ashok Leyland's 6x6 Super Stallion chassis.

Larsen & Toubro, which signed a partnership deal with Nexter in March 2012, is leading the team and as prime contractor will absorb the transfer of technology from its French partner.

CAESAR is in service with French forces and has been sold to Saudi Arabia, Indonesia, and Thailand.

Meet the Indian âsonâ of Bofors

*Meet the Indian ‘son’ of Bofors*
SUJAN DUTTA
What goes in...


...what comes out


A Swedish Bofors FH77B02 towed howitzer, which is used by the Indian Army’s artillery divisions. The parts above are being depicted for illustrative purposes and not to suggest that the same components are used in a Bofors howitzer
_Son of a gun,_

_We’ll have big fun,_

_On the bayou..._

_Jambalaya, The Carpenters_

*New Delhi, Feb. 6: *The son of a gun is named Dhanush. Defence minister A.K. Antony and his cohorts in the armed forces are looking at it longingly.

It burst last July in the Rajasthan desert while firing. Dhanush is a derivative of —you guessed it — the Bofors.

It is here at Defexpo 2014, the show billed as a window to the world’s largest arms bazaar.

Right here in the heart of Pragati Maidan, the Dhanush in olive green, its overlong barrel pointing skywards, is firing a slogan that Antony repeats like a mantra: be Indian, buy Indian. This, then, is the story of how a gun was “indigenised”.

Later this month, the gun — the one here at this exhibition — is to be transported to Sikkim. The winter trials will be held there. It will be checked for accuracy, range and rate of fire; for its traverse and elevation capabilities; for its shoot-and-scoot ability.

Sounds familiar? Yes, these were the words used to describe and justify the purchase of 410 Bofors FH77B02 guns in 1987. Now, as it was then, the Indian army is bereft of big guns.

Its “field artillery rationalisation programme” has gone haywire. For nearly three decades the army has not inducted a single big gun. The Bofors bought in 1987 are being cannibalised to keep the artillery going. The army says it cannot wage war without these cannons or howitzers.

The army has projected a need for five types of howitzers: towed, self-propelled, tracked, mounted and light. In all, it needs some 18,000 pieces of artillery guns to be comfortable with its war-waging potential.

Realising the urgency, Antony went to the Gun Carriage Factory (GCF) in Jabalpore, where the Indian gun is being made, in September.

“There was pressure on us to have some kind of opening ceremony for an indigenous programme though we were yet to be prepared,” says an Ordnance Development Centre officer on Antony’s visit. “So we organised this ceremony to inaugurate the 155mm bay.”

Antony cut the ribbon. The “155mm” bay in Jabalpore ordnance factory is the assembly line for the Dhanush. So, was the gun already made?

“No,” says the official. But he explains that, at the bay, they showed the components of the gun: the trailer, the carriage, the assembly, the barrel and the breech, the muzzle brake, the cradle and the saddle, the trunnions.

“We just took apart a Bofors for the minister,” the official explained, “and laid it out.”

He smirked: “He (Antony) wouldn’t know the difference between a 39 calibre and a 45 calibre.”

The original Bofors — the Dhanush _ka baap_, if you will — is a 155mm/39cal gun. The Dhanush is a 155mm/45cal.

The increased calibre means a longer barrel length for a longer range. The original Bofors had a maximum effective range of 27km in the plains. The Dhanush’s shell is claimed to top 35km.

The Dhanush is an improved version of the Bofors, says Tushar Tripathi, director of weapons systems at the Calcutta-headquartered Ordnance Factory Board.

The Jabalpore factory has so far manufactured six Dhanush guns. The fourth one burst during an internal trial in the Rajasthan desert last year.

Ahtesham Akhtar from GCF Jabalpore says the gun had already fired 250 rounds; so the barrel overheated. The sixth gun — on show here — is a further development.

It is ironic that India began organised manufacturing of guns more than 100 years ago. The Ichapore Rifle Factory near Calcutta was producing firearms even before WWI.

Yet, India’s armed forces are short of guns and its defence industrial complex is struggling to make them. It is an axiom of truth that whatever is aplenty at the Defexpo is in serious short supply.

The latest edition of the expo of the largest arms bazaar is seeing the showcasing of several big guns: by the Tatas, who have driven a Denel-derived, truck-mounted gun all the way from Bangalore; by Larsen and Toubro, which is exhibiting a version of the French-origin Caesar/Nexter; and, of course, by BAE Systems — to which Bofors AB now belongs — which has hauled its ultra-light M777 over here yet again.

Pragati Maidan is a bayou in which to have fun with a gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Bombermanx1 said:


> Bro arent those extra tanks in back of Arjun are a vulnerability?



External tanks are ejected before engaging in combat. This is an artillery piece which stays a distance away,
so it can keep the tanks for longer, but it can eject them whenever it wants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

Jason bourne said:


> bhai entry tickit price ?





Daedalus said:


> Got my Defexpo Badge





Daedalus said:


> Sorry bro, even I don't know. I am asking around. Will post when I get the price quote.



You just need to register online to take part.

General visitor can visit only at 9th Feb... last day.


Entry free on cost .... I personally confirm with "Deputy Director - Trade Fairs" for "Badges, Invitations & Tickets" after called him..... Number given at site.

Hope to you see you there guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

The Hardest Part

Interesting


> Just entering this year’s DEFEXPO 2014 conference in New Delhi requires patience – and doing business in India is no different. One contractor described it as waiting on a train platform


----------



## GR!FF!N

VeeraBahadur said:


> *Heavy Torpedo*



Heavy Torpedo made by whom??India chose Black Shark torpedo for IN.but Finmeccanica got banned.


----------



## Daedalus

Ammyy said:


> You just need to register online to take part.
> 
> General visitor can visit only at 9th Feb... last day.
> 
> 
> Entry free on cost .... I personally confirm with "Deputy Director - Trade Fairs" for "Badges, Invitations & Tickets" after called him..... Number given at site.
> 
> Hope to you see you there guys.


Thanks for the info. I have already registered on their website. I think last year it was Rs. 50. Anyway I knew entry fee was going to be nominal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

GR!FF!N said:


> Heavy Torpedo made by whom??India chose Black Shark torpedo for IN.but Finmeccanica got banned.


that is from Atlas -Pipavav

Pipavav Defence, ATLAS To Build Heavyweight Torpedo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GR!FF!N

bloo said:


> * RUDRA unmanned ground system at Defexpo 2014*
> 
> 
> 
> *Thursday, February 6, 2014 07:20 PM
> RUDRA unmanned ground vehicle with remote weapon station for counter insurgency missions. *
> The research and development establishment of India has developed the "RUDRA", a new gun mounted remotely operated vehicle. The RUDRA is especially designed for Army and Paramilitary forces to provide an autonomous vehicle to perform counter insurgency operations, hostage situations and hold-ups within buildings reducing risk for the soldiers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The RUDRA unmanned ground vehicle is armed with a 7.62mm machine gun and one AGS-30 automatic grenade launcher.*
> The RUDRA is a remotely operated vehicle designed for offensive operations mainly in urban areas for hostage situations and counter insurgency missions. It is equipped with a 7.62mm caliber Light Machine Gun and a AGS-30 Grenade Launcher with belt feed ammunition.
> 
> The RUDRA has adequate vision capability to operate both in the day and night conditions. It is controlled through a remote Master Control Station allowing the operator easy use and deploy ability. It is also equipped with an indigenous Pan-o-Vision camera which enables 180 degree view to the operator on real time. This feature allows an all-round view during a critical mission.
> 
> The RUDRA can be used with its LOS (Line Of Sight) to a maximum range of 500 m and 200 m in urban area with a maximum endurance of 3 hours.
> 
> The RUDRA uses a 6x6 wheeled platform which able the vehicle to be used in all-terrain as well as suitable for urban environment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUDRA unmanned ground vehicle with remote weapon station for counter insurgency missions 0602144Â -Â Army Recognition




holy fkuc....thats awesome..this thing reminds me about this....







but why Rudra???we already got Rudra Gunship.... 

name it "Drona" or "Parashuram"....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IND151

sudhir007 said:


> DEFEXPO 2014: BAE Systems to display howitzer and 127-mm 54-caliber naval gun system - Asian Military Review
> 
> BAE Systems participation at the eighth edition of DefExpo, the country’s premiere Land, Naval and Security Systems exhibition taking place here from February 6 through 9, is anchored in a single mantra – our continued commitment to partner with the Government in its journey of military modernization through technology and capability sharing with the domestic defence industrial base.
> Their showcase this year is a broad span of state-of-the-art capabilities in towed and self-propelled Artillery and its Fire Control Systems, Naval Gun Systems, Ammunitions, Military Communications Systems, Geospatial Exploitation Products, Wheeled and Light Armoured Vehicles, and Helmet Mounted Displays.
> 
> Leading our participation in this biennial show are John Brosnan, Managing Director, South East Asia & India and Mark Simpkins, Vice President and General Manager for India.
> 
> John Brosnan, Managing Director, South East Asia & India said, “DefExpo is a signature event for our Company and we are encouraged by the keen interest our displays receive. The platform is also significant in presenting us an excellent opportunity to progress discussions with partners for domestic co-development and co-production to fulfill our shared goal of indigenization.”
> 
> Center stage on our stand are the M777 ultra-light field howitzer and Mk45 Naval Gun system. We have been supporting discussions between the Governments of India and the United States for a potential Foreign Military Sale of this revolutionary howitzer that is highly portable by land, sea and air and features a minimal logistical footprint alongside maximum reliability. The Mk45 is the most compact 5-inch (127-mm) fully automated naval gun in the world with a successful and proven track record of service in the naval fleets of Australia, Denmark, Greece, New Zealand, Spain, Thailand and Turkey and is co-produced indigenously in South Korea and Japan.
> 
> Demonstrating the strength and expanse of our portfolio in artillery, the stand will have on display the Archer 155 mm FH 77 BW L52 self-propelled field howitzer that can operate autonomously in tandem with today’s command and control systems. Adding fire power will be the LEMUR Remotely-Controlled Weapon Systems (RCWS) and electro-optical sight for land and sea application. A wide range of munitions is on display including 120mm Tk HESH L31A7 and 120mm Tk Charge Propelling L3A2 amongst others.
> 
> The stand will have on display the Hawk 132 Advanced Jet Trainer, of which India is the largest operator with 123 aircraft ordered to date by the Indian Air Force (106) and the Indian Navy (17). The Indian Navy recently inducted the first batch of Hawk Advanced Jet Trainers, becoming the third naval operator of the Hawk along with the U.S. Navy and the Royal Navy. BAeHAL, the engineering and business solutions services Joint Venture with Hindustan Aeronautics Limited, will also be present.
> 
> Also on-stand will be the new Q-Warrior™ helmet-mounted display (HMD) for the dismounted soldier and Q-Sight™ HMD for the new-age pilot, both providing mission-critical situational awareness. Adding muscle will be the Striker Helmet for both fixed- and rotary-wing platforms. The display of the RG32 LTV and RG34 exhibits underlines BAE Systems’ flagship capabilities and technology in Light Armoured Vehicles for potential partnerships with the Indian industry.
> 
> Expert demonstration of Geospatial Exploitation Products (GXP) will be another highlight of our display.
> 
> Headquartered in New Delhi, BAE Systems has a six-decade long history in India. The Company has worked closely with the Government to establish an indigenous production capability at Hindustan Aeronautics Limited for the Hawk Advanced Jet Trainer, which is in service with the Indian Air Force and the Indian Navy. In addition, the Company is developing a range of opportunities across the land, naval and the C4ISR sectors in collaboration with domestic industrial partners. The Company’s flagship Community Investment in Smile Foundation across eight rural and urban locations in seven states in India is commencing its second year of operations reaching primary education to 1,100 underprivileged children and delivering primary healthcare services to the doorsteps of over 20,000 underprivileged people in Bangalore.
> 
> Defexpo 2014: Nexter unveils Indian version of CAESAR - IHS Jane's 360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nexter unveiled the new system at Defexpo 2014 in New Delhi. Source: Nexter Systems
> Nexter Systems unveiled a new version of its CAESAR 155 mm mounted gun system at the Defexpo 2014 exhibition in New Delhi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nexter has teamed up with Indian companies Larsen &amp;amp; Toubro and Ashok Leyland Defence to offer the Indian Army a CAESAR system fitted to Ashok Leyland's 6x6 Super Stallion chassis. (Nexter Systems)
> The French company has teamed up with Indian companies Larsen & Toubro (L&T) and Ashok Leyland Defence to offer the Indian Army a CAESAR system fitted to Ashok Leyland's 6x6 Super Stallion chassis.
> 
> Larsen & Toubro, which signed a partnership deal with Nexter in March 2012, is leading the team and as prime contractor will absorb the transfer of technology from its French partner.
> 
> CAESAR is in service with French forces and has been sold to Saudi Arabia, Indonesia, and Thailand.
> 
> Meet the Indian âsonâ of Bofors
> 
> *Meet the Indian ‘son’ of Bofors*
> SUJAN DUTTA
> What goes in...
> 
> 
> ...what comes out
> 
> 
> *A Swedish Bofors FH77B02 towed howitzer, which is used by the Indian Army’s artillery divisions. The parts above are being depicted for illustrative purposes and not to suggest that the same components are used in a Bofors howitzer*
> _Son of a gun,_
> 
> _We’ll have big fun,_
> 
> _On the bayou..._
> 
> _Jambalaya, The Carpenters_
> 
> *New Delhi, Feb. 6: *The son of a gun is named Dhanush. Defence minister A.K. Antony and his cohorts in the armed forces are looking at it longingly.
> 
> It burst last July in the Rajasthan desert while firing. Dhanush is a derivative of —you guessed it — the Bofors.
> 
> It is here at Defexpo 2014, the show billed as a window to the world’s largest arms bazaar.
> 
> Right here in the heart of Pragati Maidan, the Dhanush in olive green, its overlong barrel pointing skywards, is firing a slogan that Antony repeats like a mantra: be Indian, buy Indian. This, then, is the story of how a gun was “indigenised”.
> 
> *Later this month, the gun — the one here at this exhibition — is to be transported to Sikkim. The winter trials will be held there. It will be checked for accuracy, range and rate of fire*; for its traverse and elevation capabilities; for its shoot-and-scoot ability.
> 
> Sounds familiar? Yes, these were the words used to describe and justify the purchase of 410 Bofors FH77B02 guns in 1987. Now, as it was then, the Indian army is bereft of big guns.
> 
> Its “field artillery rationalisation programme” has gone haywire. For nearly three decades the army has not inducted a single big gun. The Bofors bought in 1987 are being cannibalised to keep the artillery going. The army says it cannot wage war without these cannons or howitzers.
> 
> The army has projected a need for five types of howitzers: towed, self-propelled, tracked, mounted and light. In all, it needs some 18,000 pieces of artillery guns to be comfortable with its war-waging potential.
> 
> Realising the urgency, Antony went to the Gun Carriage Factory (GCF) in Jabalpore, where the Indian gun is being made, in September.
> 
> “There was pressure on us to have some kind of opening ceremony for an indigenous programme though we were yet to be prepared,” says an Ordnance Development Centre officer on Antony’s visit. “So we organised this ceremony to inaugurate the 155mm bay.”
> 
> Antony cut the ribbon. The “155mm” bay in Jabalpore ordnance factory is the assembly line for the Dhanush. So, was the gun already made?
> 
> “No,” says the official. But he explains that, at the bay, they showed the components of the gun: the trailer, the carriage, the assembly, the barrel and the breech, the muzzle brake, the cradle and the saddle, the trunnions.
> 
> “We just took apart a Bofors for the minister,” the official explained, “and laid it out.”
> 
> He smirked: “He (Antony) wouldn’t know the difference between a 39 calibre and a 45 calibre.”
> 
> The original Bofors — the Dhanush _ka baap_, if you will — is a 155mm/39cal gun. The Dhanush is a 155mm/45cal.
> 
> *The increased calibre means a longer barrel length for a longer range. The original Bofors had a maximum effective range of 27km in the plains. The Dhanush’s shell is claimed to top 35km*.
> 
> The Dhanush is an improved version of the Bofors, says Tushar Tripathi, director of weapons systems at the Calcutta-headquartered Ordnance Factory Board.
> 
> *The Jabalpore factory has so far manufactured six Dhanush guns*. The fourth one burst during an internal trial in the Rajasthan desert last year.
> 
> Ahtesham Akhtar from GCF Jabalpore says the gun had already fired 250 rounds; so the barrel overheated. The sixth gun — on show here — is a further development.
> 
> It is ironic that India began organised manufacturing of guns more than 100 years ago. The Ichapore Rifle Factory near Calcutta was producing firearms even before WWI.
> 
> Yet, India’s armed forces are short of guns and its defense industrial complex is struggling to make them. It is an axiom of truth that whatever is aplenty at the Defexpo is in serious short supply.
> 
> The latest edition of the expo of the largest arms bazaar is seeing the showcasing of several big guns: by the Tatas, who have driven a Denel-derived, truck-mounted gun all the way from Bangalore; by Larsen and Toubro, which is exhibiting a version of the French-origin Caesar/Nexter; and, of course, by BAE Systems — to which Bofors AB now belongs — which has hauled its ultra-light M777 over here yet again.
> 
> Pragati Maidan is a bayou in which to have fun with a gun.



THanks for Info.

BTW max range of Dhanush is 38 KM if I am right.


----------



## Ammyy

Daedalus said:


> Thanks for the info. I have already registered on their website. I think last year it was Rs. 50. Anyway I knew entry fee was going to be nominal.



They allowed camera or not ?? cause this the first time I am attending this event.


----------



## illusion8

*Netra 2








Elbit system: Helmet mounted system for heli's




M777 howitzer












ARX160




ARX160 on display




*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## illusion8

sancho said:


> DCNS To Unveil New Future Aircraft Carrier Design At Defexpo 2014






*Concept*




*The latest design PA2 of aircraft carrier developed by DCNS displayed at DEFEXPO*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

Excellent Pics guys. Keep posting.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mini UGV for CBRN detection:











DRDO's weaponised UGV:
























This counter-IED 1kW laser enables remote disposal of surface laid unexploded ordnances, mines, directional mines and IEDs. The laser is mounted on a Light Security Vehicle made by TATA Motors. The system’s effective range is 30-250 meters. The smaller aperture adjacent to the main laser unit is a rangefinder, designed to determine the exact distance to target. The system also employs a target sighting camera:

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## jarves

@Abingdonboy ,Who has devloped this mini UGV,DRDO???


----------



## Daedalus

Ammyy said:


> They allowed camera or not ?? cause this the first time I am attending this event.


Ofcourse they allow. They haven't mentioned anything on their website that suggest otherwise.
So, when will you get there? If you want to join my gang you are most welcome.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Daedalus said:


> Ofcourse they allow. They haven't mentioned anything on their website that suggest otherwise.
> So, when will you get there? If you want to join my gang you are most welcome.


Sir get some updates on the F-INSAS! Also if you could talk to IWI about orders from India wrt the TAR-21 that'd be good


----------



## Roybot

Abingdonboy said:


> Sir get some updates on the F-INSAS! Also if you could talk to IWI about orders from India wrt the TAR-21 that'd be good



This guy! Excited like a kid in a candy shop!


----------



## Abingdonboy

Roybot said:


> This guy! Excited like a kid in a candy shop!


If I was there that would be a pretty accurate description of me!! 



-----------------------------------

Lazer Dazzler on a Mahindra Marksmen:















close up on the laser dazzler shows the payload (in the rectangular box) and aiming camera. As a non lethal device, the laser effect is to confuse and intimidate potential threats by sending a brilliant burst of laser light energy into the path of suspicious idividuals. THe effective range of the system is 50-250 meters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

illusion8 said:


> *Concept*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The latest design PA2 of aircraft carrier developed by DCNS displayed at DEFEXPO*



That's actually an export design of DCNS now, which was offered to Brazil too. The first concept is a CATOBAR version of the Queen Elizabeth class carrier and actually was meant to be bought by the French navy, that however is more than unlikely today with budget cuts.


----------



## Abingdonboy

illusion8 said:


> *Netra 2
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Elbit system: Helmet mounted system for heli's*




Already in service with the ALH MK.4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

*Brahmos 2




L&T Admya




Mahindra triple tube launcher




Varunastra torpedo




Rustom MALE*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## illusion8



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Banned Member

Nexter Systems unveiled a new version of its CAESAR 155 mm mounted gun system at the Defexpo 2014 exhibition in New Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banned Member

Nexter Systems unveiled a new version of its CAESAR 155 mm mounted gun system at the Defexpo 2014 exhibition in New Delhi.


----------



## illusion8

sancho said:


> That's actually an export design of DCNS now, which was offered to Brazil too. The first concept is a CATOBAR version of the Queen Elizabeth class carrier and actually was meant to be bought by the French navy, that however is more than unlikely today with budget cuts.




DCNS and Pipavav are partners - the new ACC design might be on offer for one of IN's future ACC's.


----------



## Abingdonboy

* Multi Caliber Individual Weapon System (MCIWS Multi Caliber Individual Weapon System (MCIWS)*
*
































*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## VeeraBahadur

@sancho

@illusion8

Hey buddy what is L&T Adamya ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gessler

VeeraBahadur said:


> @sancho
> 
> @illusion8
> 
> Hey buddy what is L&T Adamya ??



What is this gun?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Gessler said:


> What is this gun?


IWI's Micro Uzi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Gessler said:


> What is this gun?



This is Israeli gun.



Gessler said:


> What is this gun?



This is Israeli gun.


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## indoPunjabi

Cool stuff.


----------



## illusion8

VeeraBahadur said:


> @sancho
> 
> @illusion8
> 
> Hey buddy what is L&T Adamya ??



L&T's licensed to construct Subs and mini subs, they also have tied up with Mazagaon docks to build subs and ships for the Navy - this probably is a prototype of L&T's design.


----------



## Abingdonboy

The TATA amphibious vehicle in Joint Venture with CVRDE

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

*SAAB BAMSE SR-SAM System On Ashok Leyland Truck*
*






Scatterable Mine system, also on a AL truck*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Badbadman

MBDA has offered its Missile Moyenne Portée (MMP) to the Indian Army. Source: MBDA
MBDA has entered discussions with the Indian Army to offer its Missile Moyenne Portée (MMP) anti-tank guided weapon (ATGW), a company representative told _IHS Jane's_ at Defexpo on 7 February.

In 2010 India launched a major programme for up to 8,000 light anti-tank missiles to replace the MBDA MILAN 2T missiles in service with (and still in production for) the Indian Army.

At the launch of the Indian requirement, MBDA did not have any suitable 'fire-and-forget' missiles within its products and so did not enter the competition. However, the company has since developed the MMP missile to meet French Army requirements, receiving a contract for 2,850 missiles in December 2013. Having developed the MMP, which MBDA feels is a good match for the Indian requirement, the company is now offering the system to India.

The Indian Army has currently only conducted trials with the Israeli Rafael Spike ATGW, while US companies Raytheon and Lockheed Martin are looking to enter their jointly produced Javelin system into the contest.

To bid the MMP, MBDA is teaming up with Bharat Dynamics Limited (BDL), which is already the company's local partner for Indian production of the MILAN missile. The MMP being offered would be built in India to exactly the same configuration as the French Army's MMPs.

MBDA France is currently carrying out the testing and qualification process for the MMP, which is planned to be completed by 2016. Deliveries to France will then start in 2017.

The MMP has three operating modes: fire and forget; man in the loop; and lock-on after launch. It has a dual-mode seeker (IR/TV), is fully digitised, and features a multipurpose tandem warhead, two-stage main propulsion, real-time datalink, and non-line-of-sight (NLOS) firing capability. The system has a range of 4 km and can be fired from confined spaces.

According to MBDA, one of the missile's key advantages lies in its uncooled infrared sensor, allowing for immediate firing once a target is acquired.


----------



## kurup

Abingdonboy said:


>



Any clear picture of this poster ??


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Guys, this is *Kalyani Group's 155mm/45 Caliber Gun*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gessler

Water Car Engineer said:


> Guys, this is *Kalyani Group's 155mm/45 Caliber Gun*



Isn't it 155mm/*52-cal *??


----------



## bloo

Arudhra S-band MPR





Ashwin S-band MPR





120mm KE Penetrator-Rod by Mahindra Defence
_______________________________________________________________________________________________


*Kongsberg PROTECTOR MCT-30R turret solution on TATA Motors Kestrel 8x8 armoured vehicle.*
At Defexpo 2014, Kongsberg presents a joint project with the local vehicle manufacturer TATA Motors to offer a new 8x8 armoured vehicle for the Indian Army. The PROTECTOR MCT-30R from KONGSBERG is mounted on the Tata Motors/DRDO Kestrel, 8x8 amphibious armoured vehicle platform.




*Konsberg PROTECTOR MCT-30R mounted on TATA Motors Kestrel 8x8 armoured vehicle.*
“This is a unique opportunity for KONGSBERG. Demonstrating our latest innovation in one of the largest markets in the world on Tata Motors WhAP (Wheeled Armoured Platform) Kestrel provides a fantastic start in entering this market,” says Espen Henriksen, President of Kongsberg Protech Systems.

KONGSBERG’s PROTECTOR MCT-30R is the latest extension to the KONGSBERG PROTECTOR RWS family of products, which includes the PROTECTOR SuperLite, PROTECTOR Lite, PROTECTOR M151/CROWS and PROTECTOR DRWS. To date more than 17.000 RWS systems have been delivered to 17 countries worldwide, and remains the leading remote weapon system on the market.

The PROTECTOR MCT-30R is truly a ‘best of breed’ product combining decades of experience and innovation. The system has proved itself during extensive test activities in Norway, Europe, US, and the Middle East. PROTECTOR MCT-30R is the result of an intensive effort to provide a system with exceptional lethality and precision, high reliability and innovative technology to address the operational and functional requirements of today’s armoured platforms.

The PROTECTOR MCT-30 Station is a turret solution designed for 25-50 mm cannons mounted on wheeled or tracked armoured vehicles. This 21st Century Turret with low signature and reduced weight provides increased mobility and survivability. The MCT-30 RWS can be fitted with co-axial machine gun, blue force tracker,, active protection systems and commanders independent Remote Weapon Station.





*A Commander’s Independent Weapon Station (CIWS) with an integrated Javelin Missile launcher will be integrated on the MCT-30R as part of the exhibition.*

*Kongsberg PROTECTOR MCT-30R turret solution on TATA Motors Kestrel 8x8 armoured vehicle 0702143Â -Â Army Recognition*
______________________________________________________________________________________________


*Dong In Optical from South Korea presents its full range of Red Dot Sights at Defexpo 2014.
Dong In Optical Co. Ltd from South Korea presents its full range of latest generation and innovations Red Dot Sights at Defexpo 2014. Established in 1985, Dong In Optical Co. Ltd. has been an unique manufacturer and supplier of various Red Dot Sights for both of Military and Law Enforcements.



The DCL 120 is a Red Dot Sight especially designed to be used on .50 (12.7mm caliber machine) improve the accuracy of the shooter for shooting.
As an intensive manufacturer, Dong In Optical Co. Ltd. spares no effort for research and to develop new and up-to date products continually to meet the demanding requirement.

The Dot Sight "DCL" Series of Dong In Optical are designed and built not only for all the machine gun currently under operation in short/long ranges of armoured vehicles on land but also for the targets in the air such as aircraft, helicopters.

This "DCL" Series adapted square lens which provides wider field of view and allows operator speedy aiming ability and brings his shooting capability to the next level. Also each series is equipped with brightness modes for the compatibility y of mono/binocular night vision devices.

One of the main product presented at Defexpo 2014, is the DCL 120 which is in service with U.S., Spanish and French Army and Navy.

Model DCL120 is designed and developed primarily for the application of .50(12.7mm) Caliber Heavy Machine Guns(HMGs). This high performance Red Dot Reflex Sight is for demanding applications for the armed forces in Air(Helicopters), at Sea(Patrol Boats) and on Land (Armored Vehicles).

It is built for speedy aiming and this high performance red dot sight will take your shooting ability to the next level. The unique heads-up-display design with extra wide lens provides an unlimited field of view with both eyes open, while eliminating obstruction and tunnel vision common to tube style scopes. Enhance the capability of operator's confidence in the field.



Dong In Optical from South Korea presents its full range of Red Dot Sights at Defexpo 2014 0702144Â -Â Army Recognition*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GR!FF!N

can anybody ask and let us know what is the elevation of Rudra UGV's Gun and Grenade system??it'll give us an idea about how this UGV is supposed to engage target which is in higher ground.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Tata Motors, the country's leading supplier of mobility solutions to the armed and security forces showcased two new combat vehicles at the DEFEXPO 2014. As part of the company's strategy to enhance the scope of its defence business right up to frontline combat, Tata Motors unveils for the first time its LAMV (Light Armoured Multipurpose Vehicle). The LAMV is developed indigenously with technical inputs from Supacat of the UK, for vital reconnaissance mobility, protection and firepower. A light patrol vehicle, the LAMV combines an integrated blast and ballistic protection system, including a protected all composite detachable crew pod and V-shaped hull, providing an all-round protection. Carrying a crew of six (two+four) and using the latest composite and ceramic armour systems, the crew pod is constructed as a separate module, sealed off from potential secondary projectiles. All seats are mine-blast protected. The LAMV has exceptional all- terrain high mobility performance, high power-to-weight ratio, automatic transmission, all-wheel independent suspension and can reach speeds of upto 105 kmph. The vehicle is also loaded with modern equipment for observation, surveillance and communication, configured to also address urban warfare, engaging threat on all terrains.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Livefist: India's Rustom-2 MALE UAS Takes Final Shape, 1st Flight Soon

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Bhasad Singh Mundi

one more step towards AURA.


----------



## ganimi kawa

illusion8 said:


> *
> 
> 
> Varunastra torpedo
> *



A little correction here, brother! This is not Varunastra but Torpedo Advanced Light (TAL) aka Shyena developed by NSTL. It has already been ordered by IN. Varunastra is a heavy torp (look at the poster in the background)

Here is another pic of Shyena from Aero india.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bloo

*Pipavav built & Alion designed NOPV*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Agent_47

*TATA ADVANCED SYSTEMS LTD 'CRUISER II' UAV (DESIGNED BY ETAIR-UAV OF
SLOVENIA. IN COMPETITION FOR INDIAN ARMY MINI UAV REQUIREMENT.*
*





L&T 'ADAMYA' AUTONOMOUS UNDERWATER VEHICLE. DESIGNED &
DEVELOPED IN HOUSE BY L&T. DESIGNED FOR DEPLOYMENT FROM
TORPEDO TUBE OF SUBMARINES. INDIAN NAVY 'VERY INTERESTED'.






UAC/HAL MULTIROLE TRANSPORT AIRCRAFT (MTA).






DRDO AUTONOMOUS UNDERWATER VEHICLE (AUV). TO BE FIELDED FOR
TRIALS WITH INDIAN NAVY THIS YEAR*




*DRDO/OFB INSAS WITH UBGL.*
*




NAG ANTI-TANK MISSILE AT BDL STAND.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Agent_47

*RUBIN AMUR 1650.
CONTENDER IN INDIA'S UPCOMING P75-INDIA SUBMARINE COMPETITION*





*THYSSENKRUPP HDW CLASS 214 ATTACK SUBMARINE.
CONTENDER IN INDIA'S UPCOMING P75-INDIA SUBMARINE COMPETITION.*





*ATLAS ELEKTRONIK SEA HAKE HEAVY TORPEDO.
INDIA'S PIPAVAV HAS TEAMED UP WITH ATLAS TO PITCH THE SEA HAKE, WITH 
UNCERTAINTY OVER THE WASS BLACK SHARK DEAL GOING THROUGH.*





*IAI PANTHER UAS*





*TEXTRON SYSTEMS CBU-105 SENSOR FUSED WEAPON.
512 OF THESE FOR DEPLOYMENT ON IAF JAGUAR.*
*
Livefist: On Display At DefExpo 2014: Photo Report (Part 2)*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## sancho

illusion8 said:


> DCNS and Pipavav are partners - the new ACC design might be on offer for one of IN's future ACC's.



For IAC2, but there is already a JV with Babcock from the UK with that carrier in mind.


----------



## sancho

This nicely shows, why it might be better for us, to have individual evaluations about foreign arms and techs, as well as the Indian company, that will produce it at the end. The TATA offer has the better gun, while it's platform is big and heavy, which limits it's mobility and transportability.
The Ashok Leylands offer, is the other way around, so their platform and the Denel gun actually would be the best mix, but since the companies are searching partners individually, IA would have to live with the compromises.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

Crossposting from the MP forum, credits to twinblade








> From Defence Update:-
> 
> A model of Brahmos M was displayed at Defexpo 14. As the next generation of the current Brahmos, the missile will have reduced dimmensions, lower weight and higher speed, compared to the current BrahMos. It will be three meter shorter, with a diameter 190mm smaller, compared to the Brahmos. Its weight will be 1500kg, about 500 less than Brahmos. Optimized for airborne and tube-launched submarine applications, Brahmos M will have a range of 300 km (290 for Brahmos) and its speed will be increased to 3.5 Mach (2.8 max in Brahmos). The missile will have stealth features to reduce radar signature and will also have improved electronic counter-countermeasures. The new missile could be operational by 2017, on Indian Su-30MKI, MiG-29 and MiG-29K of the Indian Army and Naval Aviation arm.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> Crossposting from the MP forum, credits to twinblade


BHRAMOS-M ALCM is bound to make it's way onto the Rafale- surely?


Man that will be a sight to behold!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Abingdonboy said:


> * Multi Caliber Individual Weapon System (MCIWS Multi Caliber Individual Weapon System (MCIWS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



INSAS barrel,AK gas tube n parts... fiber stock (didnt knew you manufactured?? or imported grips,stocks)... but a decent looking weapon...



IND151 said:


> THanks for Info.
> 
> BTW max range of Dhanush is 38 KM if I am right.



35.



Gessler said:


> Isn't it 155mm/*52-cal *??



45 cal... Austrian MFL......



sancho said:


> This nicely shows, why it might be better for us, to have individual evaluations about foreign arms and techs, as well as the Indian company, that will produce it at the end. The TATA offer has the better gun, while it's platform is big and heavy, which limits it's mobility and transportability.
> The Ashok Leylands offer, is the other way around, so their platform and the Denel gun actually would be the best mix, but since the companies are searching partners individually, IA would have to live with the compromises.



Thts an old pic from another expo....... the Denel T5-52 .. wasnt Denel black listed by india?


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> BHRAMOS-M ALCM is bound to make it's way onto the Rafale- surely?
> 
> 
> Man that will be a sight to behold!



Most likely, 3 x fuel tanks + 2 x Brahmos M will be a hell of a load.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Thts an old pic from another expo....... the Denel T5-52 .. wasnt Denel black listed by india?



It is an older pic, but it's not the Denel T5-52, they used a 6x6, while TATA sadly uses this big 8x8. They were, seems things had changed by now, but lets see what the competition results will bring and if that will still be an issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> Most likely, 3 x fuel tanks + 2 x Brahmos M will be a hell of a load.
> 
> 
> .




It certainly will be! What a sight that will be! Certainly going to be an awesome display of power for India.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Thts an old pic from another expo....... the Denel T5-52 .. wasnt Denel black listed by india?


TATA displayed this again at DefExpo 2014, i believe they have the rights to sell this in India and are taking part in the IA's MGS competition so the issues seem to have been addressed.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

sancho said:


> Most likely, 3 x fuel tanks + 2 x Brahmos M will be a hell of a load.
> 
> 
> 
> It is an older pic, *but it's not the Denel T5-52, they used a 6x6*, while TATA sadly uses this big 8x8. They were, seems things had changed by now, but lets see what the competition results will bring and if that will still be an issue.



*It is theT5-52* .... the truck doesnt matter...

For your satisfaction:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> 45 cal... Austrian MFL......



No, I was wrong.







Kalyani upgraded it to 52 cal.




DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Thts an old pic from another expo....... the Denel T5-52 .. wasnt Denel black listed by india?




Design sold to TATA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *It is theT5-52* .... the truck doesnt matter...
> 
> For your satisfaction:
> 
> View attachment 16228


Yes, I believe @Water Car Engineer is correct- TATA bought the designs, that's how they are able to overcome the Denel blacklisting issues.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Abingdonboy said:


> Livefist: India's Rustom-2 MALE UAS Takes Final Shape, 1st Flight Soon





Is this a mock up, because here it looks a lot bigger.







The one in the expo is sized similar to Rustom 1.


----------



## sancho

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *It is theT5-52* .... the truck doesnt matter...



It does, since it makes clear that it's not the T5-52, only the Denel gun, but that was clear anyway, since it's a JV.



Water Car Engineer said:


> The one in the expo is sized similar to Rustom 1.



Most likely the same with shortend wings and a mock up wouldn't need the electro optics.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Water Car Engineer said:


> No, I was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Design sold to TATA.



The pic is from 2012 or maybe 2011....and the same gun was offered for bhim...



sancho said:


> It does, since it makes clear that it's not the T5-52, only the Denel gun, but that was clear anyway, since it's a JV.
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely the same with shortend wings and a mock up wouldn't need the electro optics.



Dude its always the gun not the platform..


----------



## Water Car Engineer

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The pic is from 2012 or maybe 2011....and the same gun was offered for bhim...








This pic is from expo 2014.

And them upgrading it to 52 caliber isnt new, it was always the intention.

They're offering 155 mm, 52-calibre towed howitzer.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Water Car Engineer said:


> This pic is from expo 2014.
> 
> And them upgrading it to 52 caliber isnt new, it was always the intention.
> 
> They're offering 155 mm, 52-calibre towed howitzer.




Im talking about the T5.


----------



## sancho

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dude its always the gun not the platform..



Wrong, because if the gun would be on the T5 platform, it would be offered by Denel, like you claimed, but that isn't the case. It is offered by Tata, which uses the gun on their platform with some modifications as part of the JV, just like they are using a Norwegen turret system on their 8x8 IFV as part of the JV.



Abingdonboy said:


> It certainly will be! What a sight that will be! Certainly going to be an awesome display of power for India.



Even better will be the sight of MKI loaded with 3 x Brahmos M and the biggest effect will have the IN submarine fleet, by using Brahmos M on the Nerpa SSN, Scorpene SSKs, which gives them a whole lot more punch!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

sancho said:


> Wrong, because if the gun would be on the T5 platform, it would be offered by Denel, like you claimed, but that isn't the case. It is offered by Tata, which uses the gun on their platform with some modifications as part of the JV, just like they are using a Norwegen turret system on their 8x8 IFV as part of the JV.



Oh bhai... Platform aka a truck isnt a big deal..the "big deal" is the weapon system.....

The pic is 2-3 years old... And these foriegn companies are offering their weapon systems on indian "platforms" ... to enter the indian market...


----------



## Water Car Engineer

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Oh bhai... Platform aka a truck isnt a big deal..the "big deal" is the weapon system.....
> 
> The pic is 2-3 years old... And these foriegn companies are offering their weapon systems on indian "platforms" ... to enter the indian market...




The Denel design is sold to and much of it is produced by Tata Advanced Systems Limited. The truck is offered by TATA Motors. The electronics by Tata Strategic Electronics Division.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Water Car Engineer said:


> The Denel Design is sold to and much of it is produced by Tata Advanced Systems Limited. The truck is offered by TATA motors. The electronics by Tata Strategic Electronics Division



I know about kalyani but Denel selling T5 to TATA... a source would be appreciated.

@Water Car Engineer here is their official site with all their press releases,customers etc:

Denel | The largest manufacturer of defence equipment in South Africa


----------



## Water Car Engineer

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I know about kalyani but Denel selling T5 to TATA... a source would be appreciated.
> 
> @Water Car Engineer here is their official site with all their press releases,customers etc:
> 
> Denel | The largest manufacturer of defence equipment in South Africa




Actually, you're right. The gun is still being sourced, I thought I've heard it being produced with in India now.



> *DENEL Land Systems has supplied the monoblock gun barrel fitted with a double-baffle muzzle brake, gun cradle with an integrated buffer system, swing-and-slide breech mechanism, electrically-activated firing mechanism, autoloader/rammer, ballistics charts, muzzle velocity radar, an automatic laying and land navigation system using a RLG-INS, a panoramic optical-mechanical sight mounted directly to the trunnion, incorporating a compensation system for trunnion cant, which forms a backup for indirect fire, and a telescopic sight *for direct fire that is mounted to the compensation system. *TATA Power SED ,on the other hand,developed the digital ballistics computer, telecommunications system, the hydraulic system that supplies hydraulic power for deployment of the outriggers and the top-carriage hydraulics, all on-board electrical systems, the gun management computer, and the Rajar drive's vision enhancement system. The customized 8 x 8 truck comes from TATA Motors.*


----------



## bloo

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> INSAS barrel,AK gas tube n parts... fiber stock (didnt knew you manufactured?? or imported grips,stocks)... but a decent looking weapon...



The barrel is interchangeable upto 3 barrels.







DESERT FIGHTER said:


> 35.



I believe it is 38,



> GM, Gun carriage factory (GCF), *S P Yadav, told the newspaper that the performance of both the prototype guns had been as expected; they had successfully hit targets 38-40 kilometers away.*
> 
> *The trials were witnessed by Lt Gen Anjan Mukherji, DG Artillery as well as experts from DRDO*.
> 
> The PXE range is equipped for accurate ballistic measurements and DRDO has compiled the data from the trials.
> 
> Yadav is confident that the GCF developed Bofors 155 mm/ 45 caliber gun would bag the MOD project worth Rs 6,000 crore for supply of guns to the Indian Army.
> 
> GCF carried out initial internal trials of the guns in May in Pokharan, which proved to be satisfactory.
> 
> Next the guns were tested at Central Proof Establishment (CPE) at Itarsi on November 30, December 5 and 6.
> 
> At CPE, the firing was confined to the arrester butt on zero degree elevation.
> 
> At the subsequent field trials at Balasore the gun could go up to the gun's maximum elevation of 70 degrees at every designed angle, Yadav said.
> 
> 
> After the CPE firing the guns were subjected to a series of tests to ensure their structural integrity hadn't been compromised. It was determined that all components and assemblies had borne the firing firing stress without any damage.
> 
> On their return to GCF from Balasore, the guns would once again be subjected to the tests before being handed over to the Indian Army.





DESERT FIGHTER said:


> 45 cal... Austrian MFL......



Actually the picture shows a 52 cal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gessler

Tata Power SED has teamed up with Denel and is offering a modified T5-52 155mm/52-cal Self-Propelled howitzer

Kalyani Group has bought out all the IPRs and production-engineering data from Austria for the 155mm/45-cal
GHN.45 design, improved many of the subsystems, upgunned it to 155mm/52-cal standard and is offering a 
Towed howitzer.

State-owned OFB has used the 155mm/39-cal Bofors FH-77B design data it had, upgunned it to 155m/45-cal and is 
offering the Dhanush towed howitzer. This one can offer upto 30-35km range with normal ammo and upto 38-40+km
range with special ammo (full-bore RAP).

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hulk

bloo said:


> * RUDRA unmanned ground system at Defexpo 2014*
> 
> 
> 
> *Thursday, February 6, 2014 07:20 PM
> RUDRA unmanned ground vehicle with remote weapon station for counter insurgency missions. *
> The research and development establishment of India has developed the "RUDRA", a new gun mounted remotely operated vehicle. The RUDRA is especially designed for Army and Paramilitary forces to provide an autonomous vehicle to perform counter insurgency operations, hostage situations and hold-ups within buildings reducing risk for the soldiers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The RUDRA unmanned ground vehicle is armed with a 7.62mm machine gun and one AGS-30 automatic grenade launcher.*
> The RUDRA is a remotely operated vehicle designed for offensive operations mainly in urban areas for hostage situations and counter insurgency missions. It is equipped with a 7.62mm caliber Light Machine Gun and a AGS-30 Grenade Launcher with belt feed ammunition.
> 
> The RUDRA has adequate vision capability to operate both in the day and night conditions. It is controlled through a remote Master Control Station allowing the operator easy use and deploy ability. It is also equipped with an indigenous Pan-o-Vision camera which enables 180 degree view to the operator on real time. This feature allows an all-round view during a critical mission.
> 
> The RUDRA can be used with its LOS (Line Of Sight) to a maximum range of 500 m and 200 m in urban area with a maximum endurance of 3 hours.
> 
> The RUDRA uses a 6x6 wheeled platform which able the vehicle to be used in all-terrain as well as suitable for urban environment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUDRA unmanned ground vehicle with remote weapon station for counter insurgency missions 0602144Â -Â Army Recognition


If we Vann user something similar for rough terrain, then it can help in CQB right? Fighting militants in jungle.


----------



## Agent_47

sancho said:


> For IAC2, but there is already a JV with Babcock from the UK with that carrier in mind.


+ this awesome offer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bloo

indianrabbit said:


> If we Vann user something similar for rough terrain, then it can help in CQB right? Fighting militants in jungle.



Platforms like TALON and gladiator is what we need. Versatile systems which can employ small arms that the soldiers themselves use, the ease of operation will be phenomenal.


----------



## bloo

*DRDO developed warheads for NLOS-BSM*








*DRDO-developed Black Box navigation recorder for Warships & Merchant Marine Vessels*








*IRDE developed & BEL made SOSS for BMP-2 Scout & Recce platforms for Battlefield Surveillance System*








*IRDE developed & BEL made SOSS for BMP-2 *








*SAR seeker developed by DATA Patterns for BrahMos*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## jarves

@bloo ,thanks for sharing.
what is this NLOS-BSM??


----------



## Ammyy

Bhai log 

Defexpo se abhi wapas aaya hu.. 


.... will post all pics soon

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## bloo

jarves said:


> @bloo ,thanks for sharing.







jarves said:


> what is this NLOS-BSM??



NLOS-BSM is short for non-line-of-sight battlefield support missile, some people may call it a fancy name for surface-to-surface short ranged ballistic missile; the warheads you saw were for Prahaar tactical missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

jarves said:


> @Abingdonboy ,Who has devloped this mini UGV,DRDO???


*R&DE's(DRDO) Confined Space ROV (CSROV)*


----------



## Omega007

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> INSAS barrel,AK gas tube n parts... fiber stock (didnt knew you manufactured?? or imported grips,stocks)... but a decent looking weapon...
> 
> 
> 
> 35.
> 
> 
> 
> 45 cal... Austrian MFL......
> 
> 
> 
> Thts an old pic from another expo....... the Denel T5-52 .. wasnt Denel black listed by india?



ofbindia.gov.in/products/data/weapons/wlc/4.htm
You were saying????

And the new MCIWS is fitted with a short stroke gas piston.So it can not be AK gas parts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omega007

Here is more to it:

Though several companies have
come out with heavy-duty artillery
guns, sensing the void felt by the
Indian Army, only one of these big
guns really boomed.
Manufactured by the Ordnance
Factory Board, based on
technology supplied by Bofors,
Dhanush howitzers (155 mm/45
calibre) has a range of 38 km.
Notwithstanding last year’s barrel
bursting experience, the gun's
performance was found
satisfactory in limited firing trials
carried out so far.
Later this month, the indigenous
artillery gun would be taken to
Sikkim for another round of trial to
check its accuracy and range. “We
already have a written request
from the Army to make 128 of
these guns for which we began
procuring the material,” an OFB
official told Deccan Herald at the
ongoing Defence Exposition
(DefExpo) in Delhi.
Manufactured by the OFB units in
Kolkata, Kanpur and Jabalpur,
Dhanush suffered a setback last
July when its barrel burst during
firing in Rajasthan. “It happened
because of a defective ammunition
supplied by an Army depot in
Jabalpur and not because of the
gun,” he claimed.
The Indian Army has not purchased
any artillery gun since the Bofors
came in the 1980s. The Swedish
howitzers proved its mettle during
the Kargil war, but, since then a
large of number of artillery guns
had to be cannibalised to keep the
remaining functional. As repeated
efforts to buy new heavy artillery
failed in the last decade, the
Defence Ministry finally dusted out
the old licencing agreement and
asked the OFB to manufacture
these guns. The Gun Carriage
Factory (GCF) in Jabalpur is the
integrator, though other units
made crucial parts.
The GCF has manufactured six
prototypes so far. It was the fourth
prototype whose barrel burst. The
one displayed at DefExpo is the
sixth one, which the OFB claimed
to have modified.
Bofors is a 155 mm/39 calibre gun
whereas Dhanush is a 155 mm/45
calibre. The enhanced calibre
imparts a longer firing range. While
the original Bofors had a maximum
effective range of 27 km, Dhanush
can go up to 38 km. Though there
was an original plan of developing a
39 calibre howitzer as well, that plan
has been shelved for the time
being. Dhanush, however, is not
alone in the fray. Two private
entities, Tata Power and Bharat
Forge, have also developed
artillery guns.

Dhanush howitzers all set to play bigger role


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

bloo said:


> The barrel is interchangeable upto 3 barrels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it is 38,



Max range 35km thanks to modernisation by the private industries...... read the article..



Gessler said:


> Tata Power SED has teamed up with Denel and is offering a modified T5-52 155mm/52-cal Self-Propelled howitzer
> 
> Kalyani Group has bought out all the IPRs and production-engineering data from Austria for the 155mm/45-cal
> GHN.45 design, improved many of the subsystems, upgunned it to 155mm/52-cal standard and is offering a
> Towed howitzer.
> 
> State-owned OFB has used the 155mm/39-cal Bofors FH-77B design data it had, upgunned it to 155m/45-cal and is
> offering the Dhanush towed howitzer. This one can offer upto 30-35km range with normal ammo and upto *38-40+km*
> range with special ammo (full-bore RAP).



The indian made 45 cal bofors has a top range of 35km:


Defexpo 2014: Land, Naval & Internal Homeland Security Systems Exhibit | Page 6


----------



## Omega007

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Max range 35km thanks to modernisation by the private industries...... read the article..
> 
> 
> 
> The indian made 45 cal bofors has a top range of 35km:
> 
> 
> Defexpo 2014: Land, Naval & Internal Homeland Security Systems Exhibit | Page 6



I know you are that resident troll of PDF aka Pak Nat and what a bonehead are you.I gave you the official figures right from the horse's mouth.And you are still arguing with me with some rubbish Telegraph article by some stupid journo.

I get it....you are seeing what you just want to see.Actually you just can not digest the reality and can't see the official specs.You were the one arguing that India can't produce base bleed rounds.....Ok,so I shall no longer waste my time on you.Do what ever you want,what ever makes you sleep at night.

And even the range in the quote of Gessler you posted matches with the official range of 38 km with ERFB BB ammo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

Defence Expo 2014: A defence equipment show | News Nation


----------



## Daedalus

Water Car Engineer said:


> Hey buddy, can you take more snaps of the Multi caliber rifle? Only one shitty one...


Just got back from the expo. sorry bro. it was my bad luck, they were not displaying the rifle by the time i got there. 



GR!FF!N said:


> can anybody ask and let us know what is the elevation of Rudra UGV's Gun and Grenade system??it'll give us an idea about how this UGV is supposed to engage target which is in higher ground.


I asked them, its 40 degree.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

Daedalus said:


> Just got back from the expo. sorry bro. it was my bad luck, they were not displaying the rifle by the time i got there.
> 
> 
> I asked them, its 40 degree.


Get anything on F-INSAS bro?


----------



## Daedalus

Abingdonboy said:


> Get anything on F-INSAS bro?


Sorry man. Most of them were packing up and I literally had to run all over the place just to collect the brochures and snap some pics. And didn't see anything specific on this project, it might be I missed it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Daedalus said:


> Sorry man. Most of them were packing up and I literally had to run all over the place just to collect the brochures and snap some pics. And didn't see anything specific on this project, it might be I missed it.


I spoke to my friend who went yesterday and apparently there was a lot on F-INSAS but he didn't get a chance to see any of it up close or talk to anyone as he was with his family! 


No worries mate- be sure to upload your pics here soon


----------



## Daedalus

Light weight Bullet Proof Vests for the Netas, can stop 9mm bullets.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Omega007 said:


> I know you are that resident troll of PDF aka Pak Nat and what a bonehead are you.I gave you the official figures right from the horse's mouth.And you are still arguing with me with some rubbish Telegraph article by some stupid journo.
> 
> I get it....you are seeing what you just want to see.Actually you just can not digest the reality and can't see the official specs.You were the one arguing that India can't produce base bleed rounds.....Ok,so I shall no longer waste my time on you.Do what ever you want,what ever makes you sleep at night.
> 
> And even the range in the quote of Gessler you posted matches with the official range of 38 km with ERFB BB ammo.



Instead of usual rants ... reply like a "human being" ... 

Gessler didnt post anything .. The article quoted an indian officer.. 

And you posted the specs of an upgraded soviet made M46... 

Also take a look at your BB ammo.. the OFB? quotes a max range of 35km (45 cal) and 30km (39 cal) :


Ordnance Factory Board



Omega007 said:


> ofbindia.gov.in/products/data/weapons/wlc/4.htm
> You were saying????
> 
> And the new MCIWS is fitted with a short stroke gas piston.So it can not be AK gas parts.



Sure its not an AK47 .. man.. here is what im trying to say.. :


----------



## Daedalus

Abingdonboy said:


> I spoke to my friend who went yesterday and apparently there was a lot on F-INSAS but he didn't get a chance to see any of it up close or talk to anyone as he was with his family!
> 
> 
> No worries mate- be sure to upload your pics here soon


It was a little bit frustrating as some 1/3 of the pavilions had already close and some of them were packing. They were not that interested in talking to the civis. Many of them told me that the demos were only for the armed forces.
SAAB had put my a nice show there with virtual reality shooting and were also letting you get the feel of the props, but it had a long queue.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Daedalus said:


> It was a little bit frustrating as some 1/3 of the pavilions had already close and some of them were packing. They were not that interested in talking to the civis. Many of them told me that the demos were only for the armed forces.
> SAAB had put my a nice show there with virtual reality shooting and were also letting you get the feel of the props, but it had a long queue.


That sucks, I guess it makes sense because it's not like any civvy is going to hand over millions to these guys but even still, it is open to the public so they should at least play nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daedalus

Digital Night Vision Googles, 150 have been ordered by different agencies. Costs about 9-10 lacs/unit.











I'm trying to post those things which have not been posted already.







*Check out the last point on the Poster. *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Daedalus

From the Kalashnikov pavilion.


















Lots and lots of pics and brochures guys. Cant go through all of them today, have a party to attend . Will sort out and post tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gessler

> The DATA Patterns-developed SAR seeker for BrahMos-1 is already shown above. That's the only seeker being developed by this company. It will replace the existing Granit JSC-supplied SGH seeker. ALPHA lost the competition to supply the BrahMos-1's seeker to DATA Patterns.



- Prasun K. Sengupta


----------



## GR!FF!N

Daedalus said:


> I asked them, its 40 degree.




thanks bro..

I think 40 degree is more than what we need.this "Rudra UGV" can be used against targets which can be at elevated position like rooftops.though I think they should increase the range of this UGV,but it is worth mention that using AGS-30 Grenade Launcher,it can engage any target as far as over 2100m,while LMG can be used for closer targets upto some 800m.

but I hate to say that I forgot to ask about its "ammunition carrying capability"(how many rounds it'll carry,and whether both 7.62 and GPD-30 will be belt feed and whether any drum will be used) 

hope they'll soon develop an ATGM carrying version of this.it'll be awesome.

@Daedalus 

bro,if you have any pic of "DRDO Laser Dazzler",please post.

Drdo already developed 2 different kind of hand held dazzler with 50m and 500 m range respectively.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Instead of usual rants ... reply like a "human being" ...
> 
> Gessler didnt post anything .. The article quoted an indian officer..
> 
> And you posted the specs of an upgraded soviet made M46...
> 
> Also take a look at your BB ammo.. the OFB? quotes a max range of 35km (45 cal) and 30km (39 cal) :
> 
> 
> Ordnance Factory Board




You got wrong link , try these

Ordnance Factory Board

Ordnance Factory Board

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

VeeraBahadur said:


> You got wrong link , try these
> 
> Ordnance Factory Board
> 
> Ordnance Factory Board



Also depends on with howitzer is firing them... BB shells increase by 30%.

Also are these indigenous or license produced?


----------



## VeeraBahadur

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Also depends on with howitzer is firing them... BB shells increase by 30%.
> 
> Also are these indigenous or license produced?



45cal is mentioned in the link and as for now India doesn't uses any higher calibre gun.

I think it's indigenous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Did anybody got some pics or infos from the Samtel, or Rafael booths?


----------



## Gessler

VeeraBahadur said:


> You got wrong link , try these
> 
> Ordnance Factory Board
> 
> Ordnance Factory Board



So, Dhanush can have upto ~40km range with assisted ammo.


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> Did anybody got some pics or infos from the Samtel, or Rafael booths?


@Daedalus ? You had pics of the LITENING...


----------



## Omega007

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Also depends on with howitzer is firing them... BB shells increase by 30%.
> 
> Also are these indigenous or license produced?



See, I told you!!You just need to have the will to dig.
You told earlier that India didn't produce them,now the proof is in front of you.Who cares if these are Indian or imported??
By the way,do you have any info wrt any POF produced BB arty shells??I couldn't find one in their site but I for one firmly believe they can develop these things on their own.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Omega007 said:


> See, I told you!!You just need to have the will to dig.
> You told earlier that India didn't produce them,now the proof is in front of you.Who cares if these are Indian or imported??
> By the way,do you have any info wrt any POF produced BB arty shells??I couldn't find one in their site but I for one firmly believe they can develop these things on their own.



Yes, recently in 2008 they started licence producing BB shells.

@DESERT FIGHTER will confirm this.


----------



## nik22

I took some good pics. Those are like 2 MB. upload does not work. I get "size" error


----------



## Abingdonboy

nik22 said:


> I took some good pics. Those are like 2 MB. upload does not work. I get "size" error


use a site like Imageshack or flickr bro!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Omega007 said:


> See, I told you!!You just need to have the will to dig.
> You told earlier that India didn't produce them,now the proof is in front of you.Who cares if these are Indian or imported??


 
Not really man.. somebody posted a link about some private company made fuzes... i google and cam up with the link i posted..




> By the way,do you have any info wrt any POF produced BB arty shells??I couldn't find one in their site but I for one firmly believe they can develop these things on their own.



POF,GIDS,PAC etc official sites are outdated... you wont even find most of the basic stuff on them.. not even ammo...

As for your question yes POF produces BB and even DPICM ammo.. POF signed deals with Nexter (France) and PoongSan (S.Korea) years ago... 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...koCoCw&usg=AFQjCNHQIe9iYvSo4bEjXuOGLcLbyHC4gA


Although you wont find these and dozens of other ammo,systems,weapons etc on official websites..


----------



## Ammyy

Abingdonboy said:


> Get anything on F-INSAS bro?



On last day only security was their no one present to brief about DRDO products. 

Person that was there don't even know difference between INSAS & F-INSAS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMStealth

BMP-2's Turret along with its MG's & Grenade rounds

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMStealth

COLT Pavilion...being the last day...everybody was busy packing... 









Whatever was left at MBDA stall...Again everybody busy packing....I kept standing there for like 20 minutes for some gentleman to get free but my bad luck...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SMStealth

@sancho , @Abingdonboy , @Gessler , @sandy_3126 Can any of you explain what this gadget/product is all about..What all I can gather is that it is a Towed Array Sonar manufactured by Atlas Electronik . I tried asking from a gentleman there but he rudely said "We dont have time Bbye".


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

SMStealth said:


> View attachment 16381
> 
> 
> @sancho , @Abingdonboy , @Gessler , @sandy_3126 Can any of you explain what this gadget/product is all about..What all I can gather is that it is a Towed Array Sonar manufactured by Atlas Electronik . I tried asking from a gentleman there but he rudely said "We dont have time Bbye".


A *towed array sonar* is a sonar array that is towed behind a submarine (STSA; Submarine Towed Sonar Array) or surface ship such as a (SURTASS). It is basically a long cable, up to 6 km (3.7 mi), with an array of hydrophones that is trailed behind the ship when deployed—that gets the sensitive sensors away from own-ships-noise sources greatly improving Signal-to-noise ratio, and hence effectiveness and so detection and tracking performance versus faint contacts, such as a quiet, low noise-emitting submarine threat, or seismic signals

*Source-wikipedia*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMStealth

Various Vehicles at RosoboronExport's Pavilion.....Chicks were so amazing  that I forgot to ask anything at this stall  & my GF did not let me take their pic

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Blast##

Ammyy said:


> On last day only security was their no one present to brief about DRDO products.
> 
> Person that was there don't even know difference between INSAS & F-INSAS.



Did u get any info on LCH ?


----------



## SMStealth

Club-K missile disguised in Containers...Rail Road & ships...



chak de INDIA said:


> A *towed array sonar* is a sonar array that is towed behind a submarine (STSA; Submarine Towed Sonar Array) or surface ship such as a (SURTASS). It is basically a long cable, up to 6 km (3.7 mi), with an array of hydrophones that is trailed behind the ship when deployed—that gets the sensitive sensors away from own-ships-noise sources greatly improving Signal-to-noise ratio, and hence effectiveness and so detection and tracking performance versus faint contacts, such as a quiet, low noise-emitting submarine threat, or seismic signals
> 
> *Source-wikipedia*



Thanks for the info mate... Do you have any information about any such Sonar used by IN or which Sonar does the IN use?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

SMStealth said:


> Thanks for the info mate... Do you have any information about any such Sonar used by IN or which Sonar does the IN use?



INdian Navy is going for this one 

Indian Navy planning to equip warships with European sonar systems

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blast##

SMStealth said:


> View attachment 16383
> View attachment 16384
> 
> 
> Club-K missile disguised in Containers...Rail Road & ships...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info mate... Do you have any information about any such Sonar used by IN or which Sonar does the IN use?




Did u get any info on LCH ?


----------



## SMStealth

Blast## said:


> Did u get any info on LCH ?



Sorry bro..Nothing reg LCH...They were packing up...and the ppl standing on the stall didnot knew what LCH is...


----------



## Blast##

SMStealth said:


> Sorry bro..Nothing reg LCH...They were packing up...and the ppl standing on the stall didnot knew what LCH is...



Sad !! was luking forward on status of LHC ! neway thanks !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

@Daedalus

No prob about the F INSAS rifle, man. We've plenty on it, but you're now posting nitbits that havent been posted.


----------



## bloo

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Max range 35km thanks to modernisation by the private industries...... read the article..



I did read the article there is no 35 anywhere, so let me highlight it for you one more time



> GM, Gun carriage factory (GCF), S P Yadav, told the newspaper that the performance of both the prototype guns had been as expected; *they had successfully hit targets 38-40 kilometers away*.
> 
> The trials were witnessed by Lt Gen Anjan Mukherji, DG Artillery as well as experts from DRDO.
> 
> The PXE range is equipped for accurate ballistic measurements and DRDO has compiled the data from the trials.
> 
> Yadav is confident that the GCF developed Bofors 155 mm/ 45 caliber gun would bag the MOD project worth Rs 6,000 crore for supply of guns to the Indian Army.
> 
> GCF carried out initial internal trials of the guns in May in Pokharan, which proved to be satisfactory.
> 
> Next the guns were tested at Central Proof Establishment (CPE) at Itarsi on November 30, December 5 and 6.
> 
> At CPE, the firing was confined to the arrester butt on zero degree elevation.
> 
> At the subsequent field trials at Balasore the gun could go up to the gun's maximum elevation of 70 degrees at every designed angle, Yadav said.
> 
> After the CPE firing the guns were subjected to a series of tests to ensure their structural integrity hadn't been compromised. It was determined that all components and assemblies had borne the firing firing stress without any damage.
> 
> On their return to GCF from Balasore, the guns would once again be subjected to the tests before being handed over to the Indian Army.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

bloo said:


> I did read the article there is no 35 anywhere, so let me highlight it for you one more time


*New Delhi, Feb. 6: *The son of a gun is named Dhanush. Defence minister A.K. Antony and his cohorts in the armed forces are looking at it longingly.

It burst last July in the Rajasthan desert while firing. Dhanush is a derivative of —you guessed it — the Bofors.

It is here at Defexpo 2014, the show billed as a window to the world’s largest arms bazaar.

Right here in the heart of Pragati Maidan, the Dhanush in olive green, its overlong barrel pointing skywards, is firing a slogan that Antony repeats like a mantra: be Indian, buy Indian. This, then, is the story of how a gun was “indigenised”.

Later this month, the gun — the one here at this exhibition — is to be transported to Sikkim. The winter trials will be held there. It will be checked for accuracy, range and rate of fire; for its traverse and elevation capabilities; for its shoot-and-scoot ability.

Sounds familiar? Yes, these were the words used to describe and justify the purchase of 410 Bofors FH77B02 guns in 1987. Now, as it was then, the Indian army is bereft of big guns.

Its “field artillery rationalisation programme” has gone haywire. For nearly three decades the army has not inducted a single big gun. The Bofors bought in 1987 are being cannibalised to keep the artillery going. The army says it cannot wage war without these cannons or howitzers.

The army has projected a need for five types of howitzers: towed, self-propelled, tracked, mounted and light. In all, it needs some 18,000 pieces of artillery guns to be comfortable with its war-waging potential.

Realising the urgency, Antony went to the Gun Carriage Factory (GCF) in Jabalpore, where the Indian gun is being made, in September.

“There was pressure on us to have some kind of opening ceremony for an indigenous programme though we were yet to be prepared,” says an Ordnance Development Centre officer on Antony’s visit. “So we organised this ceremony to inaugurate the 155mm bay.”

Antony cut the ribbon. The “155mm” bay in Jabalpore ordnance factory is the assembly line for the Dhanush. So, was the gun already made?
*
“No,” says the official. But he explains that, at the bay, they showed the components of the gun: the trailer, the carriage, the assembly, the barrel and the breech, the muzzle brake, the cradle and the saddle, the trunnions.

“We just took apart a Bofors for the minister,” the official explained, “and laid it out.”*
He smirked: “He (Antony) wouldn’t know the difference between a 39 calibre and a 45 calibre.”

The original Bofors — the Dhanush _ka baap_, if you will — is a 155mm/39cal gun. The Dhanush is a 155mm/45cal.

The increased calibre means a longer barrel length for a longer range.* The original Bofors had a maximum effective range of 27km in the plains. The Dhanush’s shell is claimed to top 35km.*

The Dhanush is an improved version of the Bofors, says Tushar Tripathi, director of weapons systems at the Calcutta-headquartered Ordnance Factory Board.

The Jabalpore factory has so far manufactured six Dhanush guns. The fourth one burst during an internal trial in the Rajasthan desert last year.

Ahtesham Akhtar from GCF Jabalpore says the gun had already fired 250 rounds; so the barrel overheated. The sixth gun — on show here — is a further development.

It is ironic that India began organised manufacturing of guns more than 100 years ago. The Ichapore Rifle Factory near Calcutta was producing firearms even before WWI.

Yet, India’s armed forces are short of guns and its defence industrial complex is struggling to make them. It is an axiom of truth that whatever is aplenty at the Defexpo is in serious short supply.

The latest edition of the expo of the largest arms bazaar is seeing the showcasing of several big guns: by the Tatas, who have driven a Denel-derived, truck-mounted gun all the way from Bangalore; by Larsen and Toubro, which is exhibiting a version of the French-origin Caesar/Nexter; and, of course, by BAE Systems — to which Bofors AB now belongs — which has hauled its ultra-light M777 over here yet again.

Pragati Maidan is a bayou in which to have fun with a gun.


----------



## bloo

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *“No,” says the official. But he explains that, at the bay, they showed the components of the gun: the trailer, the carriage, the assembly, the barrel and the breech, the muzzle brake, the cradle and the saddle, the trunnions.
> 
> “We just took apart a Bofors for the minister,” the official explained, “and laid it out.”*
> He smirked: “He (Antony) wouldn’t know the difference between a 39 calibre and a 45 calibre.”
> 
> The original Bofors — the Dhanush _ka baap_, if you will — is a 155mm/39cal gun. The Dhanush is a 155mm/45cal.
> 
> The increased calibre means a longer barrel length for a longer range.* The original Bofors had a maximum effective range of 27km in the plains. The Dhanush’s shell is claimed to top 35km.*



I know its just a habit you cannot shirk but lets just try to.

They showed a different gun for the expo, so what?

See I'd rather believe a news with more concrete sources than just "an official".

SO again let me explain to you about real sources.


*GM, Gun carriage factory (GCF), S P Yadav*, told the newspaper that the performance of both the prototype guns had been as expected; *they had successfully hit targets 38-40 kilometers away*.

* The trials were witnessed by Lt Gen Anjan Mukherji, DG Artillery as well as experts from DRDO.*

*The PXE range is equipped for accurate ballistic measurements and DRDO has compiled the data from the trials.*

Yadav is confident that the GCF developed Bofors 155 mm/ 45 caliber gun would bag the MOD project worth Rs 6,000 crore for supply of guns to the Indian Army.

GCF carried out initial internal trials of the guns in May in Pokharan, which proved to be satisfactory.

Next the guns were tested at Central Proof Establishment (CPE) at Itarsi on November 30, December 5 and 6.

At CPE, the firing was confined to the arrester butt on zero degree elevation.

At the subsequent field trials at Balasore the gun could go up to the gun's maximum elevation of 70 degrees at every designed angle, Yadav said.

After the CPE firing the guns were subjected to a series of tests to ensure their structural integrity hadn't been compromised. It was determined that all components and assemblies had borne the firing firing stress without any damage.

On their return to GCF from Balasore, the guns would once again be subjected to the tests before being handed over to the Indian Army.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

bloo said:


> I know its just a habit you cannot shirk but lets just try to.
> 
> They showed a different gun for the expo, so what?
> 
> See I'd rather believe a news with more concrete sources than just "an official".
> 
> SO again let me explain to you about real sources.
> 
> 
> *GM, Gun carriage factory (GCF), S P Yadav*, told the newspaper that the performance of both the prototype guns had been as expected; *they had successfully hit targets 38-40 kilometers away*.
> 
> * The trials were witnessed by Lt Gen Anjan Mukherji, DG Artillery as well as experts from DRDO.*
> 
> *The PXE range is equipped for accurate ballistic measurements and DRDO has compiled the data from the trials.*
> 
> Yadav is confident that the GCF developed Bofors 155 mm/ 45 caliber gun would bag the MOD project worth Rs 6,000 crore for supply of guns to the Indian Army.
> 
> GCF carried out initial internal trials of the guns in May in Pokharan, which proved to be satisfactory.
> 
> Next the guns were tested at Central Proof Establishment (CPE) at Itarsi on November 30, December 5 and 6.
> 
> At CPE, the firing was confined to the arrester butt on zero degree elevation.
> 
> At the subsequent field trials at Balasore the gun could go up to the gun's maximum elevation of 70 degrees at every designed angle, Yadav said.
> 
> After the CPE firing the guns were subjected to a series of tests to ensure their structural integrity hadn't been compromised. It was determined that all components and assemblies had borne the firing firing stress without any damage.
> 
> On their return to GCF from Balasore, the guns would once again be subjected to the tests before being handed over to the Indian Army.



The news is from 2012 .. another correction...no 6000 crore deal as the paper reported... heck take a look at the recent article you guys posted... from the defence expo... Quoting a Ordnance Development Centre officer... marketting the gun?


----------



## Indischer

@DESERT FIGHTER Actually, in English usage, to top something also means to better something. So, in this context, the author who wrote the article that you quoted may have used the expression to state that the Gun can fire shells in excess of 35kms.


----------



## Chronos

@Indischer 

your signature. Where is that quote from.


----------



## vivINDIAN

*Defexpo 2014: Indian Army poised to conduct assault rifle trials*

The Indian Army is expected to begin long-delayed trials involving four competing multi-calibre 5.56 x 45 mm assault rifles in May in support of its requirement for 66,000 rifles, estimated to cost about USD300 million.

The competing rifles - fielded by the Czech Republic's Czeca (CZ 807A Bren model), Italy's Beretta (ARX-160), Israel's IWI (ACE 1), and US firm Colt (Colt Combat Rifle or Advanced Colt) - will over several months conduct firing-trials at several locations in diverse climatic conditions. These include the western Rajasthan desert, high-altitude locations in the Himalayas, and high humidity areas: all places where the assault rifles are likely to be employed, Beretta's general manager, Carlo Ferlito, told _IHS Janes_ at the Defexpo 2014 exhibition in New Delhi.
Defexpo 2014: Indian Army poised to conduct assault rifle trials - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## Dillinger

@Indischer @DESERT FIGHTER 

What seems to be the issue regarding the Dhanush?


----------



## Indischer

Dillinger said:


> @Indischer @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> What seems to be the issue regarding the Dhanush?



Desert Fighter and @bloo are arguing over the range of Dhanush. Over whether it's 38-40 kms as previously claimed or 35kms as stated in a recent article. I feel the article merely stated that it's over 35kms.


----------



## Dillinger

Indischer said:


> Desert Fighter and @bloo are arguing over the range of Dhanush. Over whether it's 38-40 kms as previously claimed or 35kms as stated in a recent article. I feel the article merely stated that it's over 35kms.



The answer should be obvious, with generic ammunition the range (given temperature, elevation, moisture and density constants) will be marginally over or under 35km (typical range for typical 45 cals, in fact the specific figure of 35km is just a generalization thrown at the general fellows to give them a basic idea of the range), with a change in the ammo (base bleed for eg.) the effective range will easily touch 40km. Did any of you actually think that the DRDO/OFB fellow would be gracious enough to take out the time to explain this to one of our many brain dead journos?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dillinger

@Indischer Now where are the meatheads who think that there is a radar or some targeting system in place of the IRCM on the Arjun?


----------



## Chronos

Dillinger said:


> The answer should be obvious, with generic ammunition the range (given temperature, elevation, moisture and density constants) will be marginally over or under 35km (typical range for typical 45 cals, in fact the specific figure of 35km is just a generalization thrown at the general fellows to give them a basic idea of the range), with a change in the ammo (base bleed for eg.) the effective range will easily touch 40km. Did any of you actually think that the DRDO/OFB fellow would be gracious enough to take out the time to explain this to one of our many brain dead journos?



Even then, Guessing what our media does, They usually would have over the top headlines and reporting that completely exaggerates the content.

@Dillinger good to have the resident Munshi back once in a while and lay the law down once in a while 

@Indischer 

if you didn't know, Desert Fighter's whole schtick is to troll Indian defence thread or any Indian thread really. So no matter how factual information or correction you do, trust me, he will find a way to troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

Dillinger said:


> @Indischer Now where are the meatheads who think that there is a radar or some targeting system in place of the IRCM on the Arjun?



IRCM on Arjun? I didn't know about that either! I'm still trying to figure out what happened to the that big ugly box which had been fitted on the right side of the turret.


----------



## kurup

Indischer said:


> IRCM on Arjun? I didn't know about that either! I'm still trying to figure out what happened to the that big ugly box which had been fitted on the right side of the turret.



It's still there . They fitted a cover over it in the shape of ERA .


----------



## Daedalus

Data Patterns Group exhibited some indigenous components.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Daedalus



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indischer

kurup said:


> It's still there . They fitted a cover over it in the shape of ERA .



haha...I knew that..it was a poor attempt at humour on my part. I have a genuine doubt though. Can't they fit actual ERA over the IRCM module and leave only the IR sensor in the open?


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daedalus

DDF007 Portable Direction Finder

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sudhir007

my pic with emb-145 aew&c

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Rahul1563

Abingdonboy said:


> * Multi Caliber Individual Weapon System (MCIWS Multi Caliber Individual Weapon System (MCIWS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


isn't DRDO MCIWS little bit long?


----------



## sudhir007

Some pic from arjun catapult and Arjun MK-II

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kurup

Indischer said:


> haha...I knew that..it was a poor attempt at humour on my part. I have a genuine doubt though. Can't they fit actual ERA over the IRCM module and leave only the IR sensor in the open?



I too have the same doubt .

Do I sound like the guy who can actually answer that ..... 

I am actually wondering why they even put a cover over it which actually serves no purpose .


----------



## Indischer

kurup said:


> I too have the same doubt .
> 
> Do I sound like the guy who can actually answer that .....
> 
> I am actually wondering why they even put a cover over it which actually serves no purpose .



. Maybe purely for aesthetic reasons. I guess they might eventually figure out how to buffet that area with ERA, as they seem to have already transitioned from a big green postbox to a fairly aesthetic fairing between Republic Day and Defexpo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ammyy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ammyy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Badbadman

SMStealth said:


> View attachment 16382
> 
> 
> Various Vehicles at RosoboronExport's Pavilion.....Chicks were so amazing  that I forgot to ask anything at this stall  & my GF did not let me take their pic


You managed to get the legs in the picture anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daedalus



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daedalus

Arjun MK II Brochure

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sudhir007

Some Pic of Rustam - II













My pic with Rustam - II

I speak with DRDO person in rustam stall he told me that currently low speed taxi trail working and after high speed trail and in 3 quarter it will be fly and with 3yr it will be induct in airforce.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Daedalus

As a doctor myself I was very much interested in the cochlear implants as this surgery at the moment costs more than 10 lac. DRDO is conducting field trails on animals. 
Also they are working on a Operating System for the armed forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SMStealth

Badbadman said:


> You managed to get the legs in the picture anyway.



Haha...that pic was taken by my GF...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daedalus

Indore based Digital Integrator Pvt. Ltd. displaced this.











*Bunker Automation



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daedalus

Ammyy said:


> On last day only security was their no one present to brief about DRDO products.
> 
> Person that was there don't even know difference between INSAS & F-INSAS.


I asked one guy at the DRDO complex regarding the location of MCIWS, he didnt even know what that meant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Daedalus said:


> I asked one guy at the DRDO complex regarding the location of MCIWS, he didnt even know what that meant.



Nothing New. . one HAL engineer lives Next to our house. . i once asked her about the Astra BVRAAM test. . and she said said she has no idea what exactly Astra is. . . . and guess what she works in weapons Integration dept. on Su-30 MKI 



SMStealth said:


> Haha...that pic was taken by my GF...



Are you talking about these girls by any chance ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HariPrasad

Daedalus said:


> Arjun MK II Brochure
> View attachment 16452
> View attachment 16453
> View attachment 16454
> View attachment 16455
> View attachment 16456
> View attachment 16457
> View attachment 16458
> View attachment 16460




OMG!!!!!!!! it is really deadly. Is it a smooth bore?


----------



## Daedalus

HariPrasad said:


> OMG!!!!!!!! it is really deadly. Is it a smooth bore?


No, its rifled. Had a good discussion with the guy there. I was telling my friends that Army calls this tank MK1a while DRDO calls it MK2, hearing this the DRDO fellow called me up, rather angrily and told me i was wrong. When i asked him why they used rifled instead of smoothbore, he told me that it packs more punch and how they make it so that the tank column can sustain itself even when not under a armed helicopter umbrella cause of its LAHAT.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Daedalus

sancho said:


> Did anybody got some pics or infos from the Samtel, or Rafael booths?


*Samtel Avionics*
*





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Daedalus

*Yugoimport SDPR*
*















*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Dillinger said:


> The answer should be obvious, with generic ammunition the range (given temperature, elevation, moisture and density constants) will be marginally over or under 35km (typical range for typical 45 cals, in fact the specific figure of 35km is just a generalization thrown at the general fellows to give them a basic idea of the range), with a change in the ammo (base bleed for eg.) the effective range will easily touch 40km. Did any of you actually think that the DRDO/OFB fellow would be gracious enough to take out the time to explain this to one of our many brain dead journos?



Thts what I told tht guy BB shell can increase the range upto 30% .. But the basic range of the gun is 35..


@Ravi Nair correcting people doesn't mean trolling unless you are in Tamil Nadu or something..


----------



## Omega007

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Thts what I told tht guy BB shell can increase the range upto 30% .. But the basic range of the gun is 35..
> 
> 
> @Ravi Nair correcting people doesn't mean trolling unless you are in Tamil Nadu or something..




The actual range with regular ERFB rounds would be lower than 35 km,in the range of 30-32 km from L 45 barrels.With base bleed rounds,the range is 38-39.5 km which also matches with your 30% value.


----------



## Ammyy

chak de INDIA said:


> Nothing New. . one HAL engineer lives Next to our house. . i once asked her about the Astra BVRAAM test. . and she said said she has no idea what exactly Astra is. . . . and guess what she works in weapons Integration dept. on Su-30 MKI
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about these girls by any chance ?



My friends took so many pics with these russian girls ..... sale waha bore ho rahe the to inhi ke peeche pad gaye.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ammyy

More pics

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sudhir007

Daedalus said:


> I asked one guy at the DRDO complex regarding the location of MCIWS, he didnt even know what that meant.


same problem with me too i go to HAL counter and try to ask detail rgding super sukhoi, IJT and LUH.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

cont....1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ammyy

cont....2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujraparty

* Air Defence system from TATA .*

JV between TATA and South korean Doosan











Source : RUSHLANE.COM










*KESTREL*























what is this ...?

Tata Defexpo 2014 in photos: HorizoNEXT, Power SED Advanced Systems | Rush Lane

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## vicky sen



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mujraparty

*LASER ORDINANCE DISPOSAL SYSTEM (LORDS) *MOUNTED ON TATA LSV












Tata Defexpo 2014 in photos: HorizoNEXT, Power SED Advanced Systems | Rush Lane

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sancho

Daedalus said:


> View attachment 16491
> View attachment 16492
> 
> *
> Samtel Avionics*



Great work, big thanks! Were you able to talk to somebody at Samtel about the Rafale deal or the MKI upgrade and their participation?



eowyn said:


> * Air Defence system from TATA .*
> 
> JV between TATA and South korean Doosan



Interesting and strange at the same time, why would Doosan have a seperate JV with TATA, while they already teamed up with L&T on the FICV? Similarly, why would TATA team up with Doosan for an air defence system, when they already had a JV with Rheinmetall in that regard (another hint that their JV's with Rheinmetall have ended)?


----------



## sancho

Lot of great pics and reports of Army and Navy recognition (credits to Xav):

*Indigenous Aircraft Carrier INS Vikrant *









Indigenous Aircraft Carrier INS Vikrant program update with Cochin Shipyard at Defexpo 2014


DEFEXPO 2014 pictures photos images video International Maritime Defence Show Naval exhibition Pragati Maidan New Delhi India defence industry military maritime security naval technology navy

DEFEXPO 2014 Naval Show Daily News Report Coverage Naval Defence Maritime Exhibition Conference Pragati Maidan New Delhi India Pictures Images Video Photos Salon Navy

DefExpo 2014 pictures video Web TV photos Land Naval Internal Homeland Security Systems ExhibitionÂ -Â Army RecognitionÂ -Â Army Recognition

Defexpo 2014 Online Show Daily News - Coverage - ReportÂ -Â Army Recognition

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gessler

@sancho 

Thanks for posing man! This is interesting -

Kalyani Group India to showcase Garuda-105 105mm ultra-light field gun mounted on Humvee 1002145Â -Â Army Recognition

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daedalus

*Our answer to tactical nukes....






























*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daedalus

Gessler said:


> @sancho
> 
> Thanks for posing man! This is interesting -
> 
> Kalyani Group India to showcase Garuda-105 105mm ultra-light field gun mounted on Humvee 1002145Â -Â Army Recognition


Here it is










sancho said:


> Great work, big thanks! Were you able to talk to somebody at Samtel about the Rafale deal or the MKI upgrade and their participation?


Actually I also wanted to talk, but no one was there.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abingdonboy

Daedalus said:


> [
> 
> 
> Here it is
> View attachment 16557
> View attachment 16558
> 
> .



Can a light vehicle like this really deal with the kind of forces arty firing inflicts? Especially over a prolonged period of time.


And I wonder why they mounted this on a HUMVEE of all vehicles........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daedalus

Abingdonboy said:


> Can a light vehicle like this really deal with the kind of forces arty firing inflicts? Especially over a prolonged period of time.
> 
> 
> And I wonder why they mounted this on a HUMVEE of all vehicles........


It makes sense when you want to use it in mountainous terrain (guess North-East). This is what they have to say...


> With a weight of less than one ton, the Garuda-105 can be easily mounted on light all-terrain tactical vehicle to offer maneuverability in mountainous terrain.





> The Garuda-105 mounted on mobile platform will be a superior alternative to existing weapon systems such as the 106mm Recoilless Rifle, 120mm Mortar, and other 105mm artillery systems due to its low cost precision strike capability.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Daedalus said:


> It makes sense when you want to use it in mountainous terrain (guess North-East). This is what they have to say...


I get the methodology behind it, but is it really viable? Can such light vehicles really withstand the extreme forces firing of a 105mm gun inflicts over a period of time?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daedalus

Abingdonboy said:


> I get the methodology behind it, but is it really viable? Can such light vehicles really withstand the extreme forces firing of a 105mm gun inflicts over a period of time?


You have a point there, but don't you think when the shelling begins, these vehicles will be able to change their positions fast enough.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Daedalus said:


> You have a point there, but don't you think when the shelling begins, these vehicles will be able to change their positions fast enough.


Indeed, for "scoot and shoot" operations they are very good but, again, I have doubts whether these tiny (relatively) vehicles can stand up to the forces such firing of an arty gun will inflict. I mean the suspension at the least is going to take a battering and I don't know if it possible to fully overcome these issues especially not if you're engaging in the high-tempo training/operations the IA conducts with its arty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

Abingdonboy said:


> Indeed, for "scoot and shoot" operations they are very good but, again, I have doubts whether these tiny (relatively) vehicles can stand up to the forces such firing of an arty gun will inflict. I mean the suspension at the least is going to take a battering and I don't know if it possible to fully overcome these issues especially not if you're engaging in the high-tempo training/operations the IA conducts with its arty.



Maybe they'll change the platform in future....or add hydraulic dampeners/supports.


----------



## proka89

Daedalus said:


> *Yugoimport SDPR*



Do you have any other pics from Yugimport?


----------



## bloo

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The news is from 2012 .. another correction...no 6000 crore deal as the paper reported... heck take a look at the recent article you guys posted... from the defence expo... Quoting a Ordnance Development Centre officer... marketting the gun?



And your point is?
Does that make the gun any less valid or the test report fake?
Since that is what you are hoping right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

bloo said:


> And your point is?
> Does that make the gun any less valid or the test report fake?
> Since that is what you are hoping right?



Can you stop whining?


----------



## Daedalus

proka89 said:


> Do you have any other pics from Yugimport?


Here are some more..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Daedalus

Some miscellaneous pics...

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Daedalus



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Water Car Engineer

[

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ammyy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ammyy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ammyy

HAL hanger 

































Some more random

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Ammyy

Some More


























BrahMos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ammyy

Naval Platforms 






















Brahmos air launcher

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

Water Car Engineer said:


> [


Stratpost always put up good stuff. 24-27 P-8Is for the IN look very likely and justified


----------



## Ammyy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ammyy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ammyy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Little truck my AL missed by others.

*Ashok Leyland Garuda 4X4*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Ashok Leyland Super Stallion 6X6*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Ashok Leyland Super Stallion 10X10 unveiled*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Water Car Engineer

* Tata Motors LAMV armoured light patrol vehicle *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Water Car Engineer said:


> * Tata Motors LAMV armoured light patrol vehicle *


I'm in love with this beast! It truly looks the part (compared to the rubbish armoured vehicles others are offering). I hope to see this in service at some point- it would be great for J&K.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

So, TATA will manufacture the barrel, breech system, muzzle brake, etc. (Gun system)

Guessing initial stages they'll source it from Denel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Welcome to Arjun MK2




Led Head Lights




Radar housing




Era tiles at side turret












Smoke, Thermal, Illumination Grenades






Led convoy lights









Blow off panels of isolated container bins






Commander Seat



All credits to @kunal biswas

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

MK2 TATA FCC




Commander electronic panoramic sight with, Thermal, Laser range finder, CCTV, Night vision and Gunner sight is slaved to commander sight, Upgraded version is made by IRDE under TOT




Rear convoy lights




Tank rear with camera for driver

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> ...Tank rear with camera for driver



Nice pics, but that poor thing looks more and more like a bad compromise. We add more things, that barely are integrated into the design, but just to have the capability. Even the latest T90 upgrade has a cleaner design and that says something, since they normally don't focus on things like that.


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> Nice pics, but that poor thing looks more and more like a bad compromise. We add more things, that barely are integrated into the design, but just to have the capability. Even the latest T90 upgrade has a cleaner design and that says something, since they normally don't focus on things like that.


Indeed,Indian firms need to work on "refinement". They can produce capable products but they will be as crude as anything, writing a list of what you want needs to be translated into a well-thought out design with vision.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

sancho said:


> Nice pics, but that poor thing looks more and more like a bad compromise. We add more things, that barely are integrated into the design, but just to have the capability. Even the latest T90 upgrade has a cleaner design and that says something, since they normally don't focus on things like that.





Abingdonboy said:


> Indeed,Indian firms need to work on "refinement". They can produce capable products but they will be as crude as anything, writing a list of what you want needs to be translated into a well-thought out design with vision.



That thing looks more like a testbed for something else in the future. It was put together rather quickly, so never expected much from it.

They need to a completely redesign on the next go. Or at least completely patch up the holes in the next mark.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## laltaputu



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dazzler

Daedalus said:


> No, its rifled. Had a good discussion with the guy there. I was telling my friends that Army calls this tank MK1a while DRDO calls it MK2, hearing this the DRDO fellow called me up, rather angrily and told me i was wrong. When i asked him why they used rifled instead of smoothbore, he told me that it packs more punch and how they make it so that the tank column can sustain itself even when not under a armed helicopter umbrella cause of its LAHAT.



Very nice pics (y)

Regarding your question, either the DRDO fellow didnt know the drawbacks of a rifled gun or he was playing innocent, planning a gun around an atgm round is not a wise thing to do. Worst, making complete line of effective ammo for an obselete technology is one heck of a task, ask OFB. 

There is NO advantage a 120 mm rifled gun enjoys over a modern 125mm or 120mm smoothbore gun. It has no long rod penetrators, no appropriate heat round (LAHAT is a 105mm round modified for 120mm).

If you go to the expo again, can you ask why they are insisting with rifled tech when the world has moved on to smoothbore, including the pioneers planning to follow suit i.e. the Brits provided their budget allows them to.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dazzler

Indischer said:


> haha...I knew that..it was a poor attempt at humour on my part. I have a genuine doubt though. Can't they fit actual ERA over the IRCM module and leave only the IR sensor in the open?



well, if they fit ERA over it and a shell hit the ERA, the whole guidance unit may blow up due to the reactive explosion.


----------



## Indischer

Dazzler said:


> well, if they fit ERA over it and a shell hit the ERA, the whole guidance unit may blow up due to the reactive explosion.



Since the explosion is directed outwards, there's _some _chance that it may survive, as against a hit without any protection. In any case, such weaknesses are part of every modern tank.


----------



## bloo

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Can you stop whining?



After you please.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daedalus

Dazzler said:


> Very nice pics (y)
> 
> Regarding your question, either the DRDO fellow didnt know the drawbacks of a rifled gun or he was playing innocent, planning a gun around an atgm round is not a wise thing to do. Worst, making complete line of effective ammo for an obselete technology is one heck of a task, ask OFB.
> 
> There is NO advantage a 120 mm rifled gun enjoys over a modern 125mm or 120mm smoothbore gun. It has no long rod penetrators, no appropriate heat round (LAHAT is a 105mm round modified for 120mm).
> 
> If you go to the expo again, can you ask why they are insisting with rifled tech when the world has moved on to smoothbore, including the pioneers planning to follow suit i.e. the Brits provided their budget allows them to.


Actually, I precisely asked him this and the answer was the same, all of them at the DRDO were in favour of rifled not smoothbore. He was even explaining it to me, but we were interrupted by a captain from the mechanised infantry from Ahmednagar. The fellow was more interested in talking to him than me. 
Just remembered a interesting fact which i overheard the DRDO guy telling the Captain that the tank will be sent to Ahmednagar for further trail after the Expo.



Dazzler said:


> If you go to the expo again, can you ask why they are insisting with rifled tech when the world has moved on to smoothbore, including the pioneers planning to follow suit i.e. the Brits provided their budget allows them to.


Sorry cant do that. I myself could love to go one more time, but the expo was open for civvies only on its last day. I had to run all over the place just to see everything before it closed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dillinger

@Abingdonboy NOT YOU TOO!

*The Arjun Mk.2 does not have a radar*, god damn it does it not occur to anyone that a shroud/cover for a radar would not exactly require an opening for an optical aperture! Its not a targeting system either for the lahat (COAPS damn it!). *IT IS A VIRCM DERIVED SYSTEM FOR IR SPECTRUM PROTECTION OR AS I SOMETIMES STILL SUSPECT AN IR LAMP THAT SOMEONE DECIDED TO SPRUCE UP!!*


@Daedalus Its probably an infrequent error on your part but PLEASE, "TRIAL" NOT "TRAIL", ITS LIKE NAILS ON A BLACKBOARD BRO! 



*@ALL:- Addressing two common issues being mentioned across multiple forums

1) No tank till date has been able to provide complete ballistic/blast protection for its IRCM suite, not many have one to begin with.*

Or for its gunner's day and night/commander's panoramic sights (you can put armor around it and on top of it but you're still going to end up with one side wide open, what with it being an optical device and all and ergo requiring an aperture to..you know...receive light (pick a spectrum, its still light) reflected off objects). A direct or lucky hit ergo can knock out any tank's optics but it is not a feat which can be achieved as a premeditated and deliberate action- as in specifically and precisely targeting said optics and sensors with accurate fire in order to knock them out.

Case in point-





(M1A1, any top attack munition hitting the "right spot" will likely kill the main sight, nothing anyone can do about it, MBTs are not made to take all conceivable hits and still go on functioning at optimum-* they are designed to eat a lot of damage and still end up with the CREW BEING ALIVE*)

*2)* Tanks have limited real estate, even the MOST advanced tank designs end up getting cluttered if multiple systems are employed, with LOS/FOV for a system or two getting hindered* in one sector or another.

Case in point- 






The Leopard MBT evolution with the the day/night commander's periscope sitting adjacent to a RCWS.(Albeit any FOV related penalty is IMO likely to be marginally less egregious than the one our COAPS will face due to a bulkier RCWS). The only exception so far is the T-90MS where the commander's periscope is placed right along with the RCWS and ergo both systems can move in tandem so as to eliminate any FOV penalty**.

_*Any such hindrance does not lead to a particularly debilitating blind spot, the world over tanks operate with the commander's panoramic sight or periscope having a RCWS or manually operated AA/anti-personal weapons mount adjacent to it._
_**I am addressing this issue not because it is particularly important or pertinent but because across the forums a lot of people have been going around beating their heads over it._

@Dazzler The rifled gun was picked because there seems to be some inexplicable obsession. It hasn't been particularly disadvantageous for us since it can fire about anything from APFSDS to HEAT (with a driving band on the bearings) or HESH although DRDO has for some time been mulling a smoothbore option.

@Alpha1 The above should answer your question wrt the ruggedness of tank optics.

*All in all the MK.2 still has room for improvement, specially in how the different elements which have been added are configured to co-exist on board the tank.*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## sancho

Water Car Engineer said:


> That thing looks more like a testbed for something else in the future. It was put together rather quickly, so never expected much from it.



Not sure about the testbed, but even if it was put together quickly, it is sad to see such a bad performance.


----------



## Dillinger

Water Car Engineer said:


>



The Ashwini and Arudhra systems should have been the stars of the show. They are India's entry into the field of mature AESA sensor systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sancho

> *Rafael - Pip Vav Collaboration *
> The companies jointly offer the Indian Navy a weapon system for the medium and large ships called the "Typhoon", as well as a smaller system suitable for patrol boats - the "Mini Typhoon"
> 
> What does Rafael’s "Typhoon" cannon do at the Indian company’s Pip Vav exhibition booth? It turns out that the two companies are collaborating on the sale of systems for the Indian Navy.
> 
> Pip Vav is considered the largest private Indian defense company (most of the defense companies in India are governmental) and its owner also owns a large shipyard in Mumbai. At the company booth at the large defense exhibition in New Delhi, it presented systems which had developed jointly by the Indian company and several world leading companies - including collaboration with Rafael...



http://www.israeldefense.com/?CategoryID=426&ArticleID=2737




> * Israel and India to Jointly Develop Anti-Missile System*
> 
> According the website defensenews, negotiations were held for over six months, and the plan was approved by the Indian defense ministry. The Indian system will be developed in cooperation with Rafael and IAI
> 
> India and Israel will jointly build an integrated anti-missile system to be deployed against Chinese nuclear and conventional missiles, according a report on defensenews.
> 
> The new program, which does not yet have a name, has been approved by the Indian Defence Ministry, with a contract expected to be signed in the next six months, according to a scientist with the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) at Defexpo.
> 
> The missile defense program will include the participation of Rafael and Israel Aircraft Industries, in partnership with DRDO and state-owned Bharat Dynamics Limited (BDL) and Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL)...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

Indischer said:


> Since the explosion is directed outwards, there's _some _chance that it may survive, as against a hit without any protection. In any case, such weaknesses are part of every modern tank.



guidance unit is sensitive equipment, a slight jitter or spall may cause havoc for it since ERA explosion works both ways.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alpha1

Dazzler said:


> guidance unit is sensitive equipment, a slight jitter or spall may cause havoc for it since ERA explosion works both ways.


ok, a slightly offtopic question
Incase of a nuclear detonation, the overpressure if not powerfull enough to destroy the tank will definately destroy and damage sensitive equipment mounted on the tank.? and render the tank useless in battle


----------



## sancho

Some more interesting videos:

*P8I*






*Atlas Elektronik SeaHake Mod4 ER torpedo*






*TATA Kestrel 8x8*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

Alpha1 said:


> ok, a slightly offtopic question
> Incase of a nuclear detonation, the overpressure if not powerfull enough to destroy the tank will definately destroy and damage sensitive equipment mounted on the tank.? and render the tank useless in battle




modern armoured vehicles, mbts in particular have pressurised turret/ hull, so a nuclear explosion will only harm IF it explodes near the vehicle lets say a few km radius. It also depends on weapon yield i.e. how powerful it is and what is the radius of action. However, equipment mounted outside the turret like the lahat guidance we see in arjun front turret is not a wise solution anyway as it is too vulnerable. Modern mbts have such equipment housed inside the turret.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Caesar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daedalus

The joint venture company set up by Bharat Forge and Elbit Systems will also provide electronic systems for artillery systems including computerized equipment and software applications (left), handheld data display unit (far left), mission and ballistic computer, navigation equipment (right) and muzzle velocity measurement radar (front).


----------



## Daedalus

12.7mm ‘Kord’ 6P59 heavy machine gun from the Russian weapon manufacturer Degtyerev.



Rakshak Plus, Marksman and BP Scorpio.




The German company DND displayed the new Panzerfaust 3-NG with its Daynahawk electro-optical sight, enabling the weapon an effective range of 600 meters. The weapon uses the standard RGW60 launcher with an oversized, tandem warhead designed to defeat all current armor types.




The Raven Light Strike Vehicle, displayed by Kalyani Group is based on MDT’s Tiger. 




RAFAEL’s Samson MkII remotely controlled weapon system mounts the 30mm cannon from ATK and two Spike LR missiles from RAFAEAL. The turret is designed to fit armor protection according to the level specified by the customer.




Tata Advanced Systems Ltd. (TASL) displayed the ‘Cruiser II’, a mini-drone originally developed by the Slovenian company ETAIR-UAV. At Defexpo the Cruiser that weighs 50 kg Max. Takeoff carries the Cloudcap TASE400 gimballed EO payload. The company also displayed the smaller ‘Mini Cruiser’, designed for six kilogram MTOW. Last month TASL has emerged as the lowest bidder for a contract for mini-unmanned aerial vehicles (UAV) from the Indian Army’s Northern Command.




RAFAEL’s Samson MkII remotely controlled weapon system mounts the 30mm cannon from ATK and two Spike LR missiles from RAFAEAL. The turret is designed to fit armor protection according to the level specified by the customer.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kurup

Livefist: DRDO's Nag At Defexpo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sancho

Ammyy said:


> HAL hanger



Does anybody have pics of the boards behind the aircrafts, especially of FGFA anf LCA?



Daedalus said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Do you have a close up of the SMDF 6x8 specboard?


----------



## Daedalus

sancho said:


> Do you have a close up of the SMDF 6x8 specboard?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sancho

That's what I asked, if there were additional info on the specboard compared to what is known from the website.


----------



## kurup

*Concern Agat to cooperate with Pipavav shipyard*






Russian defence holding Concern Morinformsystem-Agat has signed several memoranda of cooperation with the Pipavav Shipyard, one of India’s largest shipbuilding companies, Mariya Vorobyova, an Agat spokeswoman told RIR at the Defexpo India 2014.

“With Pipavav Shipyard we have signed several memoranda on various aspects of our activities, particularly on marine shipbuilding and radio systems, Vorobyova said. “We have ideas for joint development of new and more promising industries, such as robotics and high-speed surface shipbuilding. The Indian company is geared up for joint work. We have many common areas. A working group will be created, and we will work within it, while complying with Russian legislation.

She noted that Defexpo 2014 is the first international exhibition where Morinformsystem Agat presented itself as a single concern. “Our goal here is to restart our operations in India, taking into considerations that the country has adopted new principles of procurement. We started a new relationship with our traditional partners, we became acquainted with new companies, new businesses, including private ones,” Vorobyova said.

Agat also held negotiations with well-known Indian shipbuilding companies like Mazagon Dock Ltd and is also eyeing cooperation with Defence Research & Development Organisation (DRDO).

Vorobyova said that instruments, developed by entities within the Morinformsystem Agat, are part of all the ships, transferred by Russia to India, including the INS Vikramaditya.

The organisation engages in a wide range of works – from manufacturing radar and sonar systems to designing the so called Combat Information and Control Systems (CICS) that control all kinds of maritime strike missile and artillery weapons, ship-borne and ground-based.

Among export products produced by Scientific Production Association Agat, the core enterprise of the Concern, and other enterprises under Agat umbrella, are Club-S and Club-N Missile Ship-borne Firing Control Systems for submarines and for surface ships respectively, MR-123 and Puma (5P-10) Artillery Systems, radar Stations, combat Information and control systems for surface ships and submarines and Bal-E coastal missile systems.

Concern Agat to cooperate with Pipavav shipyard | idrw.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

* BDL Shows LRSAM with Dual Pulse Motor at DefExpo 2014 *




_LRSAM at BDL pavilion at DefExpo 2014_


LRSAM which is set to replace the shorter range Barak missile as the Indian Navy's preferred anti-missile defense weapon is still under development, but BDL, which will locally produce the missile, displayed its model at DefExpo 2014 perhaps signalling that development work is close to completion.

The model showed the internal layout of the missile's USP - a dual pulse smokeless solid fuel motor that provides high maneuver capability at target interception range throughout the missile's wide envelope.

LR/SAM is being jointly developed by DRDO and Rafael with the work split as follows.

*DRDO*

Two Pulse Rocket Motor
The rear controller
Thrust Vector Control
Folded Fins
Pneumatic Actuation System
Safe & Arm for Rocket Motor

*RAFAEL*

Multi-function Phased Array Radar
Missile Seeker
The Front Controller
Command electronic
Warhead
Pulsed Rocket Motor

Thum! Kaun Aata Hai?: BDL Shows LRSAM with Dual Pulse Motor at DefExpo 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

* Akash Missile Model at DefExpo 2014 Showing Missile's Integrated Ramjet Rocket Propulsion *




_Akash Missile Model at DefExpo 2014 Showing the Missile's Integrated Ramjet Rocket Propulsion 

_
Bharat Dynamic Limited (BDL) displayed a model of the Akash showing the missile's unique propulsion system based on what was employed by the Russians for the SA-6 missile.

The ramjet-rocket propulsion combination provides thrust to the missile right through to target engagement, ensuring the missile can maneuver at high G till impact. The missile is initially propelled by its solid fuel rocket motor. When the solid fuel burns out completely its containers serves as the combustion chamber for the ramjet engine.

Most other surface-to-air missiles, including the U.S. Patriot and the Russian S-300 series, use solid-fuel rocket propulsion.

The all weather Akash features a digitally-coded command guidance system and a 60-kg warhead.

The fully-automated Akash has an 88% kill probability within a specified kill zone and DRDO claims it has intercepted a target with a 0.02 sqm radar cross-section (a fighter has a 2 sqm)

According to DRDO, the missile is capable of engaging cruise missiles.

Akash is supported by multi-target and multi-function phased array fire control radar called 'Rajendra' that has a range of about 60 km.

The Akash missile system is mobile, with the missile launcher, radar and command center all mounted on T-72 chassis.

Thum! Kaun Aata Hai?: Akash Missile Model at DefExpo 2014 Showing Missile's Integrated Ramjet Rocket Propulsion

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

* Aleesha Low Level Light Weight Radar *




_BEL Developed Aleesha Low Level Light Weight Radar (LLLR) at DefExpo 2014
_

BEL displayed the first production version of its Aleesha Low Level Light Weight Radar (LLLR) at DefExpo 2014. The radar is on order by the IAF, which is aiming to achieve gap free surveillance of Indian airspace.

Aleesha is a S-Band, 3D, light weight, battery powered radar with a compact sensor which provides 3D surveillance. This PESA radar uses multiple beams with electronic scanning to automatically detect and track threats - fighter aircraft, UAVs and helicopters (even if hovering) - at low and medium altitudes.

Being light weight, compact and rugged, Aleesha can be rapidly deployed at vantage points such as mountain tops and high rise buildings in urban areas

Low power consumption allows the radar to be battery operated, while mechanical ruggedness facilitate operation in extreme climatic conditions.

The easily transportable radar integrates IFF and can be remotely operated from as far away as 750m to ensure operator safety. The radar can be networked with air defense assets or other radars.

Thum! Kaun Aata Hai?: Aleesha Low Level Light Weight Radar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

* Schilka ZSU-23-4 Upgrade *




_BEL's Schilka ZSU-23-4 Upgrade at DefExpo 2014_

BEL is upgrading Schilka lightly armored tanks equipped with the ZSU-23-4 gun system. Primarily developed to engage low flying aircraft, Schilka tanks were imported from Russia in 1984-85 and have been in use since.

Around 80-90 tanks still remain in service. The original technology that went into the weapon system has now hopelessly outdated. As a result, BEL has been tasked to completely refit the system to extend its service life.

BEL, in a tie up with an Ukrainian firm, won the contract to overhaul the tanks in a global tender, outbidding the original Russian manufacturers.

BEL is not just replacing the existing systems (Radar, analog computer, engine, GTE ) with more modern one, but adding new features to increase crew comfort and safety. This upgraded system has dramatically improved operational performance and accuracy and MTBF with much lower power consumption. An electro-optical system has been added, which operates in parallel with the radar enabling accurate identification, acquisition and tracking of targets while operating in an ECM environment.

The upgraded Schilkas feature

3D Active Phased Array Radar
Single Target Tracking
Multiple Target Tracking due to Electronic Steering in Elevation
ECCM Features
Low Output Power
Optronic System (CCD / TI / LRF)
Operator Comfort with Air Conditioner
User Friendly Operator Displays
New Engine with drastic reduction in fuel consumption
Nuclear, Biological, Chemical (NBC) protection system
They have the ability to engage aerial targets while on the move during day or night and in all weather conditions. They can be cued using an external Surveillance Radar.

Thum! Kaun Aata Hai?: Schilka ZSU-23-4 Upgrade

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

* Rafael's Spike missile family at DefExpo 2014 *




_Rafael's Spike missile family at DefExpo 2014_

Israel's Rafael has been trying to sell its Spike anti-tank missiles to India for quite a while now, but has been frustrated by bureaucratic indecisiveness, easily justified by empty coffers and some strong lobbying by the Americans pitching their Javelin ATGM as an alternative.

Spike MR at the bottom of the picture above is the man portable version of the anti-tank missile. The extended range Spike ER seen in the middle is being pitched for use by the Army's Dhruv WSI (Rudra) helicopters. Spike NLOS at the top is currently FIY only, since there is no Indian RFI for it.

"I am confident that when requirements for longer-range precision attack weapons are laid out, the SPIKE NLOS that we are also displaying here at DEFEXPO will come to the limelight," says Oron Oriol, RAFAEL’s VP Marketing & Business Development.

Spike NLOS has a range of 25-km and is equipped with a EO seeker that uses image comparison to seek out its target, the only missile of its type using such a seeker.

The use of image comparison in a stand off, non line of sight weapon eliminates the need to illuminate the target with a laser, or obtain geolocation with pinpoint accuracy. Typically the electro-optical 'sensor to shooter' cycle involves the use of a electro-optical reconnaissance pods like the RECCELITE system for manned aircraft, or the RECCEU system for unmanned aerial systems. Imagery can be also obtained from the widely used Litening pods.

Thum! Kaun Aata Hai?: Rafael's Spike missile family at DefExpo 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

* Club-M Coastal Missile System at DefExpo 2014 *




_Models of the three missiles that comprise the Club-M Coastal Missile Defense System from Novator on display at DefExpo 2014._

Russia is pitching its Club-M Coastal Missile System, comprising of three missiles from the Club family, for India's MMCB requirement. Anti ship and land attack variants of the Club missile already equip several IN ships and the torpedo tube launched variant of the missile arms IN's Kilo class submarines.

The Club-M system can engage targets up to 100-km from the coastline. The 3M-54KE and 3M-54E1 are anti-ship missiles while the 3M-14KE is the land-attack variant.




_Club-M Coastal Missile System - Launcher and Radar_

The containerized missiles are launched from a transporter launcher with six tubes. The missile can be fired one at a time or in a salvo.

The system comes with a vehicle mounted radar capable of picking up targets as far as 250-km. The missiles can also be targetted using reconnaissance data obtained from UAVs or satellites.






Thum! Kaun Aata Hai?: Club-M Coastal Missile System at DefExpo 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jarves

What dont we use Scramjet propulsion in Astra missile??


----------



## kurup

jarves said:


> What dont we use Scramjet propulsion in Astra missile??



Because we have not even conducted a real world scramjet test let alone master it .


----------



## jarves

kurup said:


> Because we have not even conducted a real world scramjet test let alone master it .


So what we are we using in Akash missile??


----------



## kurup

jarves said:


> So what we are we using in Akash missile??



Ramjet .... More accurately Ramjet-rocket propulsion sysytem.


----------



## gslv mk3

jarves said:


> So what we are we using in Akash missile??



Akash uses Solid Fuel Ramjet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jarves

kurup said:


> Ramjet .... More accurately Ramjet-rocket propulsion sysytem.


There is a difference bw ramjet and ramjet rocket propulsion??



gslv mk3 said:


> Astra uses solid fuel propulsion,Akash uses Solid Fuel Ramjet


Yeah,ny question is why dont we use the Akash's propulsion technique in Astra that will increse its range.


----------



## kurup

jarves said:


> There is a difference bw ramjet and ramjet rocket propulsion??



Both are ramjet .

The difference in Ramjet rocket propulsion system is that the soild fuelled rocket motor fits inside the combustion chamber of Ramjet .

The solid fuel rocket motor when burned out forms the combustion chamber for the ramjet engine .



gslv mk3 said:


> Akash uses Solid Fuel Ramjet



I have a doubt whether it's solid fuelled although some sources mentions so

How can a solid fuelled Ramjet engine work ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

jarves said:


> There is a difference bw ramjet and ramjet rocket propulsion??



Solid rocket booster is used as the first stage for ramjets(They cannot operate from standstill )

Yeah,ny question is why dont we use the Akash's propulsion technique in Astra that will increse its range.[/quote]

I guess ramjet is under development for Astra mk2...



kurup said:


> I have a doubt whether it's solid fuelled although some sources mentions so
> 
> How can a solid fuelled Ramjet engine work ??



But we get to hear about DRDOs 'Liquid Fuel Ramjet (LFRJ)' technology being developed for Supersonic LRSAM...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

gslv mk3 said:


> But we get to hear about DRDOs 'Liquid Fuel Ramjet (LFRJ)' technology being developed for Supersonic LRSAM...



You are right .... I rechecked ... Solid fuelled Ramjets exist and are said to be even simpler to liquid fuelled ones .


----------



## gslv mk3

kurup said:


> You are right .... I rechecked ... Solid fuelled Ramjets exist and are said to be even simpler to liquid fuelled ones .



Check out SA 6 gainful...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

* Mini UAV Competitors for Indian Army Procurement*




_TAS Mini UAV on display at DefExpo 2014_

The Indian Army plans to induct about 600 mini UAV systems comprising 1,400 to 1,600 UAVs with ISR and targeting data capabilities. The Army released a RFI against the requirement in the first quarter of 2011.

If you have access to IDP Sentinel you can read the QRs stipulated for the Mini UAVs here, and also peruse the full RFI.

Tata Advanced System (TAS) and Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI) are likely to emerge as top contenders for the contract.

TAS is a front runner having recently won a contract to supply Mini UAV'S to the Army's Northern Command. The company displayed its hand launched, field recovered mini UAV (above) at the DefExpo 2014.





_IAI Mini Panther at Aero India 2011_

IAI has been plugging its tilt rotor VTOL UAV, Mini Panther, at Aero India and DefExpo for years now.

The Mini Panther doesn't just take-off and land vertically, it does so automatically, reducing the likelihood of human error caused mishap. (The TAS UAV would suffer wear and tear during each field landing.)

The IAI UAV can carry a payload of 2-kg, has a operating range of 20-km, endurance of 2-hr and loiter speed of 40-k.

Thum! Kaun Aata Hai?: Mini UAV Competitors for Indian Army Procurement

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kurup

* SAAB RBS15 Mk-3 Mobile Missile Coastal Battery (MMCB) Contender at DefExpo 2014 *




_SAAB RBS-15 at DefExpo 2014_


SAAB's RBS15 Mk-3 displayed at DefExpo 2014 is a strong contender for India's planned Mobile Missile Coastal Batteries (MMCB) procurement because of its land attack capability and multiple launch platform options.

The RBS15 has been around for 30 years and has been deployed by several countries on ships, coastal batteries and aircraft for targeting sea based threats. The RBS15 Mk-3 has the ability to also engage land targets, a requirement stipulated in the MMCB RFI released by Integrated Headquarters in October 2013.

The latest air-to-surface version of the missile - RBS15F ER - is capable of engaging sea based threats in open seas or littoral waters.

The RBS15 Mk-3 has a range of 200-km and carries a 200-kg blast and fragmentation warhead triggered by delayed impact (to ensure penetration) or proximity fuse. The sea skimming missile can be programmed to route through numerous vertical and horizontal way points, facilitating over the horizon targeting. It's capable of carrying out random maneuvering during its terminal phase.

The missile uses inertial and GPS navigation. It features a pre-launch programmable radar seeker with ECCM and target discrimination giving it a fire and forget ability.

The sea and land launched RBS15 Mk-3 variant of the missile weighs 670-kg and the air-launched RBS15F ER variant, 600-kg.

Thum! Kaun Aata Hai?: SAAB RBS15 Mk-3 Mobile Missile Coastal Battery (MMCB) Contender at DefExpo 2014


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## kurup

* BEL, Textron's MOU to Pitch MicroObserver Unattended Ground Sensor (UGS) Systems to Indian Security Forces *




_Textron Systems MicroObserver Unattended Ground Sensor (UGS) System. Photo Courtesy Textron_


BEL on February 6, 2014 signed a MoU with Textron Systems as a first step toward providing the Textron Systems MicroObserver Unattended Ground Sensor (UGS) system to Indian security agencies.

The system provides unattended, networked, seismic, acoustic and imaging surveillance using ruggedized components: long-term sensor node, tactical sensor node, gateway, IR camera, and operator terminal.

The MicroObserver system provides detection, classification and tracking of people and vehicles. The system can identify targets is possible using sensor-cued infrared imaging, utilizing proven target detection algorithms to capture a series of mini-video images.

Rather than showing just a single detection alarm, the MicroObserver UGS system provides actionable intelligence by displaying the position, direction and speed of personnel and vehicle threats, making it easier for security forces to locate, identify and intercept them.

Deployed MicroObserver systems automatically self-locates using embedded GPS and operate in a self-forming, self-healing network. Security forces can deploy the system in minutes under cover of darkness, limiting their own exposure.

Textron is plugging the system for use by Indian security forces through its tie up with BEL.







Thum! Kaun Aata Hai?: BEL, Textron's MOU to Pitch MicroObserver Unattended Ground Sensor (UGS) Systems to Indian Security Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

* BEL to Manufacture CoMPASS for Rudra ALH WSI Helicopters *




_Rudra ALH WSI at Aero India 2013_

Israel's Elbit Systems Intelligence and Electro-Optics - ELOP Ltd (ELOP), a subsidiary of Elbit Systems Limited, has placed an order on BEL for CoMPASS systems for HAL's Rudra, or ALH WSI helicopter.

BEL had earlier signed a Technical Collaboration Agreement with ELOP joint manufacturing and D-Level Maintenance of CoMPASS in India and established facilities for the same.

The contract was signed on February 7, 2014 during DefExpo 2014.

The Rudra is equipped with the CoMPASS, a day-and-night surveillance system that includes color TV daylight camera, 3rd Generation 3-5 µm Forward Looking Infrared (FLIR) sensor, Laser Target Designator and Range Finder (LTDRF) and automatic tracking capabilities, as well as command and control capabilities. CoMPASS features a wide variety of interfaces, enabling integration with various aircraft / helicopter systems, such as Mission Computer, fire control, radar, GPS, data downlink and helmet-mounted tracking systems. Its small dimensions, low weight, high level of stabilization and coverage angles make it an optimal choice for long-range, day-and-night surveillance, target tracking, fire control applications and search and rescue.

Rudra's armament includes a 20 mm French Nexter gun turret gun cued by the pilots helmet mounted sight, MBDA's Mistral air-to-air and air-to-ground short range missiles, and a Belgian 70mm rocket system. The gun can swing up, down and around.

Thum! Kaun Aata Hai?: BEL to Manufacture CoMPASS for Rudra ALH WSI Helicopters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

* Tata Power SED's Hybrid BIHO 30mm Gun & Missile Air Defense System at DefExpo 2014 *




_A model of Tata Power SED's Hybrid BIHO 30mm Gun & Missile Air Defense System at DefExpo 2014_

Tata Power SED is collaborating with South Korea's Doosan DST to produce a hybrid version of Doosan's 30mm BIHO Self Propelled anti-aircraft gun system. The hybrid system will field the existing twin 30mm guns as well as VSHORAD missiles and will be mounted on chassis of K-21 IFV manufactured by Doosan DST, but the hull and chassis of the IFV will be manufactured, using alternate material, based on Doosan TOT, at Tata's new manufacturing facility being set up on the outskirts of Bengaluru.

The system will have crew of four, combat weight of 26.5-t, max speed of 60-kph and a cruising range of 400-km. It will be able to negotiate a gradient of 60-deg and slide slope of 30-deg; and it will be a able to ford through 1.2-m of water.

It will be equipped with an XBand Pulse Doppler radar as well as electro optic sight for passive day (TV) and night (Thermal) tracking of targets from 0.1-km to 7-km.

The twin 30-mm will be able to fire 600 rds/min each to an effective range of 3-km. The missiles will have a max effective range of 7-km, max altitude of 3.5-km, max speed of Mach 2.1 and feature a HE warhead with impact and proximity fuse. 

Thum! Kaun Aata Hai?: Tata Power SED's Hybrid BIHO 30mm Gun & Missile Air Defense System at DefExpo 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

* SAAB's Bamse SR-SAM System at DefExpo 2014 *




_SAAB's Bamse SR-SAM on display at DefExpo 2014
_
SAAB is fielding its Bamse Ground Based Missile Defense (GBMD) system for the Indian Army's SR-SAM requirement.

The BAMSE system comprises

Giraffe AMB surveillance radar for detecting targets.
Bamse Fire Control Radar (FCR) for Line Of Sight (ACLOS) missile guidance function.
A MCC wit six Bamse Missile to engage targets.




_Giraffe AMB. Photo Courtesy SAAB_

The Bamse FCR and Bamse missiles are mounted on a single vehicle. The Giraffe AMB has its own vehicle. A single Giraffe AMB can function with multiple missile batteries.

The C-band (5.4 – 5.9 GHz) Giraffe AMB has a 3D phased array, digital beam forming antenna. The radar has an instrumented range of 120-km with elevation coverage of > 70-deg. It can detect targets flying as high as 20-km.




_Bamse missile battery with Fire Control Radar_

The Bamse FCR operates in the Ka-band (34 – 35 GHz) and provides target and missile tracking. It has an instrumented range of 30-km.

The Bamse missile has an effective range of 20-km and can engage targets as high a 15-km. It uses Automatic Command to Line of Sight (ACLOS) and is fitted with a shaped charge fragmentation warhead with proximity fuse.

The system is capable of engaging fighters, helicopters, stand-off missiles and guided bombs.

SAAB has tied up with Ashok Leyland to provide the vehicles for the Bamse system. All sub-units within the Bamse SRSAM are being integrated with the Ashok Leyland Super Stallion 8x8, a high-mobility vehicle capable of operating in all types of terrain under all weather conditions.

Pune based Kalyani group will be responsible for a lot of the engineering work that goes into the system.

Thum! Kaun Aata Hai?: SAAB's Bamse SR-SAM System at DefExpo 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

_A Scorpene SSK model with a cutaway optional MESMA AIP section on display at the DCNS pavilion at DefExpo 2014_





_IJT HJT-36 Sitara model on display at the HAL pavilion at DefExpo 2014_


----------



## jarves

I cant unerstand the article about ALH-WSI helicopter.


----------



## kurup

jarves said:


> I cant unerstand the article about ALH-WSI helicopter.



CoMPASS for ALH-WSI is provided by ELOP .

Now BEL will manufacture it in India under license or in other words BEL will manufacture it for ELOP .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

* South Korea's LIG's Chiron Portable Surface-to-Air Missile at DefExpo 2014 *




_LIG's Chiron portable surface-to-air missile at DefExpo 2014_

South Korea's LIG, a contender in the VSHORAD procurement program for the Indian Army, displayed its Chiron portable Surface-to-Air missile at the DefExpo 2014.

The Chiron, which can engage aircraft, helicopters, and UAVs at low levels, is fitted with an IFF system to safeguard against fratricide.

Max range of the Chiron is 7-km and max altitude, 3.5-km. The Mach 2 missile is 1.6-m long, 8-cm in diameter, and weighs 15-kg.

The missile features a two color IR seeker that can differentiate between flares and the heat from an engine. It's command guided and requires the operator to track the target following launch. It's fragmented warhead is triggered by a proximity fuse.

Besides a man portable single tube launcher, the missile can also be fitted on a four-launcher remotely controlled station giving it additional versatility.

Thum! Kaun Aata Hai?: South Korea's LIG's Chiron Portable Surface-to-Air Missile at DefExpo 2014


----------



## kurup

* VSHORAD Procurement Contender SAAB RBS 70 NG at DefExpo 2014 *




_RBS 70 NG VSHORAD at DefExpo 2014_

SAAB has tied up with Pune based Kalyani Group to pitch its RBS 70 NG missile for the VSHORAD project.

The RBS 70 NG is a laser beam riding missile with an effective range between 250-m to 5,000-m. The system's integrated guidance unit features a thermal imager with built in autotracker and advanced visual curing aids.




_The Mach 2 BOLIDE missile of the RBS 70 NG_

It fires the new Mach 2 BOLIDE missile with a shaped charge and pre-fragmented warhead, making it effective against aircraft, UAVs, cruise missiles as well as armored ground targets such as ICVs.

The autotracker reduces the tracking noise resulting in higher maneuverability and p-kill than the earlier RBS 70 against small targets at maximum range.

The system is modular and very flexible. It can be configured as a remotely controlled workstation mounted on a vehicle. 

Thum! Kaun Aata Hai?: VSHORAD Procurement Contender SAAB RBS 70 NG at DefExpo 2014


----------



## skysthelimit

kurup said:


> * SAAB RBS15 Mk-3 Mobile Missile Coastal Battery (MMCB) Contender at DefExpo 2014 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _SAAB RBS-15 at DefExpo 2014_
> 
> 
> SAAB's RBS15 Mk-3 displayed at DefExpo 2014 is a strong contender for India's planned Mobile Missile Coastal Batteries (MMCB) procurement because of its land attack capability and multiple launch platform options.
> 
> The RBS15 has been around for 30 years and has been deployed by several countries on ships, coastal batteries and aircraft for targeting sea based threats. The RBS15 Mk-3 has the ability to also engage land targets, a requirement stipulated in the MMCB RFI released by Integrated Headquarters in October 2013.
> 
> The latest air-to-surface version of the missile - RBS15F ER - is capable of engaging sea based threats in open seas or littoral waters.
> 
> The RBS15 Mk-3 has a range of 200-km and carries a 200-kg blast and fragmentation warhead triggered by delayed impact (to ensure penetration) or proximity fuse. The sea skimming missile can be programmed to route through numerous vertical and horizontal way points, facilitating over the horizon targeting. It's capable of carrying out random maneuvering during its terminal phase.
> 
> The missile uses inertial and GPS navigation. It features a pre-launch programmable radar seeker with ECCM and target discrimination giving it a fire and forget ability.
> 
> The sea and land launched RBS15 Mk-3 variant of the missile weighs 670-kg and the air-launched RBS15F ER variant, 600-kg.
> 
> Thum! Kaun Aata Hai?: SAAB RBS15 Mk-3 Mobile Missile Coastal Battery (MMCB) Contender at DefExpo 2014


What's the valud add over Brahmos for this? Only price?


----------



## kurup

* Russia's Tor-M2KM Anti-missile System Displayed at DefExpo 2014 *




_Tor-M2KM anti-missile system at DefExpo 2014_

Russia for the first time displayed its Tor-M2KM anti-missile system outside the country at the DefExpo 2014. The weapon system developed by Russia's Kupol Izhevsk Electromechanical Plant JSC (a subsidiary of Almaz Antey Concern PVO) is a contender in the SR-SAM procurement for the Indian Army.

The system displayed at DefExpo 2014 from February 6 to February 9 was the real deal, not a mock-up. It was shipped after extensive trials at Russia's Kapustin Yar range where it went through cruise tests on a special track, and completed three combat runs against Saman targets.

The system will participate in the SR-SAM evaluation trials starting in Spring 2014.

The Tor-M2KM is a point defense weapon system that can engage low flying aircraft as well as cruise missiles. The system - Missiles, Radars, Gensets, Communication link - was displayed mounted on a single all terrain vehicle, but the system is modular and can be installed independently of the vehicle on rooftops, defensive structures of major cities and nuclear power plants. Russia offers a containerized variant of the Tor-M2KM that can be placed on the decks of low tonnage ships.

Russia says the Tor-M2KM is primarily meant to neutralize precision guided bombs and cruise missiles of all kinds, including anti-ship. Aircraft, including fighters, are an easy kill for the system.

The Tor-M2KM can engage targets up to 15-km away flying as high as 10-km. It features modern electronics and radar capable of detecting and handling up to 48 targets, automatically determining the 10 most dangerous threats.

Thum! Kaun Aata Hai?: Russia's Tor-M2KM Anti-missile System Displayed at DefExpo 2014


----------



## kurup

* Upgraded BMP-2 from Kalyani Group at DefExpo 2014 *




_Kalyani's Upgraded BMP-2 with Rafael's Samson MkII remotely controlled weapon system at DefExpo 2014_

Pune based Kalyani Group pitched an upgraded BMP-2 Infantry Combat Vehicle (ICV) at the DefExpo 2014.. The upgraded BMP-2 features Rafael's Samson MkII remotely controlled weapon system with a 30mm cannon from ATK and two Spike LR missiles from Rafael. The turret, which features two MiniPOP optronic sights for the gunner and commander, is designed to fit armor protection according to the level specified by the customer.




_Upgraded BMP-2 from Elbit Systems and Kalyani at DefExpo 2014_

The upgraded ICV features front, side, skirt and rear passive and reactive armor designed to defeat armor piercing rounds and artillery fragments. The skirt provides protection against IED, EFP and RPG-7.

The design is modular and light weight. The upgraded ICV is lighter than the BMP-2.




_Upgraded BMP-2 from Elbit Systems and Kalyani at DefExpo 2014
_Thum! Kaun Aata Hai?: Upgraded BMP-2 from Kalyani Group at DefExpo 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

skysthelimit said:


> What's the valud add over Brahmos for this? Only price?



Looks so .... Moreover afaik Brahmos is also in the competition and most probabaly will win it too.


----------



## kurup

* L&T and Ukraine's SFTE Spectechnoexport Tie Up to Pitch Air Defense Missile System to the Indian Army *





L&T and Ukrain's SFTE Spectechnoexport have signed a contract to develop an Air Defense Missile Systems (ADMS) for use by the Indian Army, Ukrain's State Concern “Ukroboronprom” reported on its website on February 10, 2014.

L&T has been invited by MOD to bid in a tender for supply of 138 ADMS to the Army.

Under L&T's contract, SFTE Spectechnoexport will supply L&T with one launch vehicle manufactured by the State Kyiv Design Bureau “Luch” and one command vehicle manufactured by the Kharkiv Automobile Plant.

It's likely that L&T is developing the system against the Indian Army's requirement for Quick Reaction Surface-to-air Missiles (QRSAMs). If that is true and the system preforms well during firing trials, L&T is likely to be awarded a contract for the supply of the ADMS being the only competing Indian vendor.

Thum! Kaun Aata Hai?: L&T and Ukraine's SFTE Spectechnoexport Tie Up to Pitch Air Defense Missile System to the Indian Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

@kurup Werent we buying Spider Quick reaction sam FROM Israel???

And please help me with last post of this thread .

*Are India's Railway engines indigenous?.*


----------



## kurup

jarves said:


> @kurup Werent we buying Spider Quick reaction sam FROM Israel???



We bought them but was for IAF ..... This contest is for the Army .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

* HTT-40 Powerplant and Other Details *




_A model of the HTT-40 on display at HAL pavilion at DefExpo 2014
_
Far from being rattled by the IAF's lack of enthusiasm for the HTT-40 as a Pilatus PC-7 Mk-2 replacement, HAL is pushing ahead with the development of the turboprop powered tandem twin seat basic trainer.

An HAL rep told IDP Sentinel at the DefExpo that HAL is committed to obtain certification for the aircraft within 3-year of project sanction.

The aircraft will be powered by a Garret TPE 331-12 turboprop. HAL in 2009 tied up with Honeywell to manufacture the engine in India for international markets.

HAL has been manufacturing, repairing and overhauling the Garret TPE-5 for international clients under license from Honeywell since 1988. Besides many other aircraft, the engine also powers HAL manufactured Dornier DO-228 aircraft.

The TPE-331-12B powers the Short Tucano basic trainer of the RAF. The engine has a power output of 1,100 shp (820 kW).




_HTT-40 at Aero India 2013_

The Max T/O weight of the HTT-40 is < 2,800-kg, It has a range of 1,000-km, service ceiling of 6-km, G limit of +6 to -3 and a normal operating speed of 400 kph. The aircraft will feature modern avionics and zero-zero ejection seats.

Assuming that the TPE 331-12 engine is only marginally different from the 331-12B, HTT-40 performance figures don't compare well with those of the Short Tucano.

HAL proposes to develop a weaponized version of the HTT-40, which may tip the scales in favor of the aircraft over Pilatus PC-7 Mk-2 in MOD, the IAF's skepticism not withstanding.

The GOI sanctioned the purchase of 181 basic trainers to replace HPT-32's following their grounding in July 2009. Following global bidding, GOI approved procurement of 75 Pilatus PC-7 Mk-2 aircraft in May 2012. Pilattus on May 24, 2012 announced that it had signed a 500 million Swiss Franc contract with the IAF to supply 75 PC-7 Mk-2.

HAL wants to meet the residual order of 106 basic trainers with its HTT-40 aircraft, instead of locally producing more Pilatu PC-7 Mk-2 at its facilities in India, but the IAF doesn't want to strain its resources by inducting another aircraft type. It is also wary of HAL's ability to deliver, following the HPT-32 experience. In view of HAL's reluctance to manufacture the aircraft, the IAF in early 2014 proposed manufacturing the Pilatus at its own facilities.

Thum! Kaun Aata Hai?: HTT-40 Powerplant and Other Details

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

* Project 75I Contender Scorpene SSK with MESMA AIP Section at DefExpo 2014 *




_A see through model of Project 75I contender Scorpene SSK with cutaway MESMA AIP xection at the DCNS pavilion at DefExpo 2014 
_
France's DCNS, which is pitching its Scorpene SSK with a MESMA AIP section as a Project 75I contender displayed a see through model of the submarine with the SUBTICS combat system and a cutaway of the optional MESMA AIP at its stall at DefExpo 2014.

The MESMA module is fitted as an additional hull section within Scorpene which then measures 76.10 meters long and displaces 2000 tons.




_A see through model of Project 75I contender Scorpene SSK with cutaway MESMA AIP xection at the DCNS pavilion at DefExpo 2014_

The Scorpene model was displayed next next to a model of the newly developed French Barracuda class nuclear submarine, to stress that the Scorpene features acoustic discretion and combat system performance developed for the Barracuda.




_A model of the newly developed French Barracuda class SSN with the Scorpene SSK in the background at the DCNS pavilion at DefExpo 2014_

SSN Suffren, the first Barracuda class submarine, is scheduled to start sea trials early 2016. Six Barracudas will replace the six Rubis/Améthyste-class SSNs currently in service.

Project 75I submarines are required to have a land attack capability, which in the case of the Scorpene will come from torpedo tube launched Exocet missile. No Brahmos on the Scorpene, which may not be such a bad idea.

Thum! Kaun Aata Hai?: Project 75I Contender Scorpene SSK with MESMA AIP Section at DefExpo 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

* L&T and Samsung Techwin (STW) Developed 155-mm/52-cal K9 Vajra-T Tracked Self Propelled Artillery at DefExpo 2014 *




_L&T and STW's 155-mm/52-cal tracked SP gun and loader_

L&T displayed a model of it proposed K9 Vajra-T gun and its at their pavilion at DefExpo 2014.

Larsen & Toubro Limited (L&T) and Samsung Techwin (STW) Co of South Korea announced on March 29, 2012 during DefExpo 2012 that they would cooperate to develop a 155-mm/52-cal tracked, self propelled artillery for the Indian Army.

The Indian Army plans to acquire 100 155-mm/52-cal Tracked SP (Self Propelled) Guns under its artillery modernization program. MOD floated a tender inviting India's Tata Power SED, Larsen & Toubro, BEML and Rosoboronexport to bid. L&T submitted a bid as lead partner in 2011.

The proposed L&T gun is a localized version of STW's K9 Thunder Self-Propelled Howitzer, claimed as the ‘largest and most successful’ of the 155 mm/52 caliber self-propelled artillery systems globally today.

L&T, as the lead partner, would localize the K9 using key technologies from STW, and manufacture it at its defense equipment facility at Talegaon near Pune.




_K9 Thunder at DefExpo 2012_

The production version of the gun will feature over 50 per cent local content.

The K9 Vajra-T can fire Extended Range Full Bore Boat Tail (ERFB BT) and Extended Range Full Bore Base Bleed (ERFB BB) projectiles to ranges of 30-km and 40-km respectively. It can fire a K315 HE Rocket Assisted Projectile (RAP) to a range exceeding 50-km. The range using a standard M107 high explosive (HE) projectile is 18-km.

The Vajra-T has a direct fire sight to engage ground targets. It can engage a tank size (2.3-m x 2.3-m) target at 1-km.

It can fire a burst of 3 rounds in 30-sec, 6 to 8 rounds a minute for 3-min. Sustained rate of fire is 2 rounds per minute for one hour.

Equipped with a 1,000-hp engine, the K9 Vajra-T has a power-to-weight ration of 21-hp/ton. It's equipped with a hydro-pneumatic suspension system and can achieve a max speed of 67-kph.

The SP gun features an automatic fire control system (AFCS), powered gun elevation/depression and traverse system. The gun can be laid using a data link or on-board fire-control equipment. The automatic loading system receives projectiles from the storage position and places them on to the ammunition tray for ramming.

The driver has 6.5" video display for day driving and an uncooled thermal imager for night driving.

The Ammunition Resupply Vehicle (ARV), K10, has a max transfer rate of 12 rounds / min. It can carry 104 rounds (Projectile) and 504 units (Charge).

Thum! Kaun Aata Hai?: L&T and Samsung Techwin (STW) Developed 155-mm/52-cal K9 Vajra-T Tracked Self Propelled Artillery at DefExpo 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

* Rustom-1 MALE-UAV Awaiting Army Order *




_Rustom-1 at DefExpo-2012_

With Rustom-2 being one of the star attractions of DefExpo 2014 there was literally no place for the Rustom-1 in the display area outside the India Pavilion, but the project is well and kicking.

The all composite Rustom-1 based on the Rutan Long-EZ home built aircraft design and powered by 160-hp Lycoming engine has flown 30 time and logged 34 hrs, a DRDO rep told IDP Sentinel on February 8, 2014.

Rustom 1 has flown at an altitude of 20,000-ft and demonstrated an endurance of 5-hr. At the request of the Indian Army, the endurance is being stepped up to 8 to 10-hr. The aircraft cruises at 80-kt to 100-kt and has a max speed of 190-kt in a dive.

Presently, the aircraft needs to be externally piloted during take-off and landing. The Army has asked for autonomous take-off and landing (ATOL) capability, which the ADE is working on, both for Rustom-1 and Rustom-2.




_Rustom-1 at DefExpo 2014_

DRDO is currently pitching Rustom-1 for

Reconnaissance & Surveillance
Target Acquisition
Target Designation
Communication Relay
Battle Damage Assessment
Signal Intelligence.
The aircraft has a payload capacity of 60-kg. The wing has a hardened joint that will allow the UAV to carry light armament along with its EO sensors.

Increased endurance and ATOL would be compelling upgrades that would result in Army orders and pave the way for weaponizing the platform.

DRDO developed Rustom-1 as a replacement for the Israeli Searcher UAV that is used by all the three services. The Rustom-1 is claimed to have a much lower acoustic signature than the Searcher.

Thum! Kaun Aata Hai?: Rustom-1 MALE-UAV Awaiting Army Order

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gessler

*BDL shows LRSAM with Dual-Pulse Rocket Motor at Defexpo 2014*







LRSAM which is set to replace the shorter range Barak missile as the Indian Navy's preferred anti-missile defense weapon is still under development, but BDL, which will locally produce the missile, displayed its model at DefExpo 2014 perhaps signalling that development work is close to completion.

The model showed the internal layout of the missile's USP - a dual pulse smokeless solid fuel motor that provides high maneuver capability at target interception range throughout the missile's wide envelope.

LR/SAM is being jointly developed by DRDO and Rafael with the work split as follows.

DRDO

Two Pulse Rocket Motor
The rear controller
Thrust Vector Control
Folded Fins
Pneumatic Actuation System
Safe & Arm for Rocket Motor

RAFAEL

Multi-function Phased Array Radar
Missile Seeker
The Front Controller
Command electronic
Warhead
Pulsed Rocket Motor

Thum! Kaun Aata Hai?: BDL Shows LRSAM with Dual Pulse Motor at DefExpo 2014


----------



## kurup

* Arjun Catapult at DefExpo 2014 *




_Arjun Catapult 130-mm M45 Tracked SP Gun at DefExpo 2014_

DRDO has designed and developed the Arjun Catapult system by mounting the 130 mm, M-46 Catapult Russian gun on an Arjun Mk-1 MBT chassis.

The system has a crew of 8 and a combat weight of 54-t.

Earlier, DRDO developed a similar system called Vijayanta Catapult by mounting the gun on the Vijayanta chassis. Two Indian Army (IA) regiments are equipped with Vijayanta Catapult Guns. The IA intends to extend the life of the 130 mm Catapult system and mount it on the Arjun MBT, to address immediate and interim requirements.




This might look like the backside of the Arjun Catapult, but it is actually the front side, as is evident from the windshield on the left for the driver. The gun faces the backside. The large recoil of the gun forced the arrangement!

DRDO's Combat Vehicles Research and Development Establishment (CVRDE) developed the Arjun Catapult system in quick time, fielding the system for user trials in November 2013, within just four months of receiving the order from the Army. DRDO says the first prototype performed well during trials, but admits further improvements are under incorporation to firm-up the configuration for production.

A user-assisted General Staff Qualitative Requirements (GSQR ) trial of the system is likely to to be held at the Pokharan Field Firing Range in Rajasthan during April-May 2014.




_The driver's seat, facing in the opposite direction to the gun._

The Army is expected to place an order for 40 catapult gun systems.

K Sreethar, Head - Artillery, CVRDE, says, the Arjun Catapult has better stability, accuracy and consistency than the Vijayanta Catapult

“The gun barrel is mainly used to engage in indirect fire up to a maximum range of 27.4 km. It can also be fired directly on targets up to 1.4 km range. It can be fired at various angles of elevation as well. The catapult has STANAG Level II protection (a NATO standardization agreement) for the crew. It has low silhouette and has integrated fire fighting detection and suppression system,” he adds.




_Looking down the barrel from one of the loader's seat._

The system features GPS and night vision devices for both the driver and the commander. The ergonomic design of the crew compartment factors in anthropometric data of Indian troops.

Arjun Catapult has excellent mobility because of its high performance engine, robust and effective transmission system and Hydropneumatic suspension.

The 130-mm M-46 rifled gun has a maximum range of 27.4-km.

Thum! Kaun Aata Hai?: Arjun Catapult at DefExpo 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

* Dhanush 155-mm/45-cal Gun Built by Ordnance Factory Board at DefExpo 2014 *




_Ordnance Factory Board (OFB) developed Dhanush 155-mm/45-cal Gun_

Dhanush was developed as an Ordnance Factory Board (OFB) - Army initiative using blueprints obtained from Bofors, Sweden in the late 1980s under the TOT clause of the contract to purchase Bofors 155-mm/39-cal guns.





_Gunner's sighting and control seat and display_

Dhanush is often referred to as upgraded Bofors gun, but OFB says that development of Dhaush was more than an upgrade.

Besides the change in the caliber of the gun, from 39 to 45, a lot else has changed.





The gun features a modified baffle muzzle brake for improved efficiency, a modified loading trough to enable BMCS Z-6 firing, an inertial navigation system for orientation and fixation, an auto laying system, muzzle velocity reader, unified sighting system, ammunition display unit and a communication system.





The gun has a muzzle velocity of 885 m/s and a range of 38-km (ERFB-BB).

OFB told IDP that the problem that caused the barrel of the gun to burst during trials has been resolved and trials of the gun are proceeding.

Thum! Kaun Aata Hai?: Dhanush 155-mm/45-cal Gun Built by Ordnance Factory Board at DefExpo 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

* Rustom-2 Update *




_Rustom-2 prototype at DefExpo 2014_

The Rustom-2 is currently powered by twin Rotax 914 engines, each driving a twin blade variable pitch propeller.

Austrian developed Rotax 914 is a four-cylinder, horizontally opposed engine with air-cooled cylinders and water-cooled cylinder heads. Sustained max power output is 73-kW (100-hp) with a 5-min burst of 84-kW (115-hp) at 5,800 rpm.

A single Rotax 914 powers the MQ-1 Predator in a pusher configuration. The engine is a popular power plant for light certified and home built aircraft, autogyros and military UAVs.

A study is on to assess the feasibility of using a diesel (Heavy Fuel or HF) engine on the Rustom-2.

Coming back to Rustom-2 itself, the prototype displayed at DefExpo 2014 has already done Low Speed Taxi Trials. First flight, which was earlier scheduled for February 2014, has been pushed back to June 2014.

As mentioned in my earlier post, an ATOL (AutonomousTake Off and Landing) system for Rustom-2 is yet to be developed, so initial flights will involve piloted take-offs and landings.

Thum! Kaun Aata Hai?: Rustom-2 Update

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

* Tata Motors / DRDO's Kestrel Wheeled Armored Amphibious Platform *




_Tata Motor's Kestrel APC unveiled at DefExpo 2014._

Tata Motors was one of several Indian and foreign countries invited by Vehicle Research & Development Establishment (VRDE), a unit of DRDO, to respond to a request for information (RFI) for the supply of chasis, propulsion unit and weapon system for a wheeled armored amphibious platform. Other Indian firms invited to bid included L&T and Mahindra & Mahindra, while Russia's Rosoboronexport was among the foreign companies invited.





Tata responded to the RFI, and later to the RFP, for all the three modules of the armored personnel carrier (APC), and went on to win the three contracts. After being awarded the contract, the company shocked DRDO by developing the entire platform in just 18 months. (Tata's alacrity in developing the APC, despite its past manufacturing experience being limited to automotive products, may well be the reason why no one ever heard of the Kestrel till a few days before DefExpo 2014. The development time frame was bound to show the DRDO in poor light! I an only half kidding!)





The Kestrel, which is 7.8-m long and 2.28-m wide has a crew of 2 and can additionally carry 10 armed soldiers.

Kestrel's ballistic protection is modular. The protection modules can be replaced at short notice in response to varying threat levels, ranging from Stanag 1 to Stanag 4.





Depending on its configuration, Kestrel can weigh from 18-ton to 22-ton. Maximum weight can go up to 26-ton, but above 22-ton the APC loses its flotation ability.

On land, it has a max speed of 100-kph. When in water, it uses two underwater jets to wade through at up to 10-kph.

Powered by a 600-hp engine, it has a Power/Wt. ratio of between 26.6 to 23.




_Note the rear view mirror on the amphibious APC!_

The APC is armed with a 30-mm remotely operated cannon, a single 7.62-mm co-axial MMG and an automatic grenade launcher. In addition, it's capable of being fitted with a Javelin anti-tank missile station. The vehicle can be optimized for riverine, mountain or desert terrain.

The weapon fit of the vehicle hasn't been firmed up and will depend on user requirement. Tata is relying on the modularity and open architecture of the vehicle to make it suitable for diverse roles.





The Indian Army has shown a lot of interest in the vehicle and wants to get involved in the project before the configurations are locked down.

All the main subsystems of the Kestrel share commonality with in service Tata standard vehicle aggregates, so maintenance of the vehicle less expensive than foreign APCs.

Thum! Kaun Aata Hai?: Tata Motors / DRDO's Kestrel Wheeled Armored Amphibious Platform

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

* IAC INS Vikrant (Project 71) Update *




_IAC INS Vikrant model at DefExpo 2014._

Following its launch on August 12, 2013, INS Vikrant was towed into Cochin Shipyard's repair dock! No the launch wasn't a AKA fraud! Here is the reason why Vikrant was promptly moved into the repair dock.

Cochin Shipyard's construction dock has a limitation on the overall size of a ship that it can construct. The repair dock of the shipyard can handle much larger ships than those that can be accommodated in the construction dock.

INS Vikrant is now getting its deck extensions - the landing strip and the overhang behind the ships island - at the repair doc. The work is likely to be completed by August 2014, after which the ship would be re-floated for fitment.

IAC is expected to commence sea trials in 2017, CNS DK Joshi told NDTV in November 2013.

Now, take another look at the photo above of the Vikrant model.. Notice all the aircraft on deck are MiG-29K's. No Naval LCA anywhere! The Vikrant model displayed at Aero India 2011 had many LCA Navals.

I am not saying...

Thum! Kaun Aata Hai?: IAC INS Vikrant (Project 71) Update

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jarves

So in short Navy will not deploy any Naval LCA's??


----------



## kurup

jarves said:


> So in short Navy will not deploy any Naval LCA's??



It's just his conclusion .... Does not need to be the truth.


----------



## jarves

kurup said:


> It's just his conclusion .... Does not need to be the truth.


I read somewhere that naval version will only be used for training.


----------



## kurup

* Arjun-2 MBT at DefExpo-2014 *




_Arjun Mk-2 on display at DefExpo 2014_

DRDO for the first time publicly displayed its Arjun Mk-2 MBT at DefExpo 2014.

The tank is currently undergoing trials. The project has reportedly slipped behind schedule.

In January 2014, sources told the TOI that Arjun Mk-II has a long way to go before being accepted by the Indian Army.





The Israeli Laser Homing Attack (LAHAT) missile hasn't performed up to expectations. The missile, which is launched from the main gun, lacks accuracy and emits smoke.

DRDO Chief, Avinash Chandra, is reported to have told the press, "Israeli counterparts have been conveyed the issues and asked to rectify the problems at the earliest."





DRDO has fitted the Mk-2 with the same German engine that powers the Mk-1, pending large enough orders from the Army to justify investment in a new engine manufacturing plant.

Almost 55 to 60% of the Arjun's components and major part of the technology is imported, including the engine, engine transmission, gun barrel, computer-controlled integrated fire control system, tracks, suspension, and the Muzzle Reference Systems.

Thum! Kaun Aata Hai?: Arjun-2 MBT at DefExpo-2014


* Arjun Mk-2 at DefExpo 2014 - Couldn't Resist Taking More Pictures *




_Arjun Mk-2 at DefExpo 2014, a photo by sensorbliss on Flickr._

Thanks to the clouding today, the lighting was uniform. I couldn't resist taking this picture of the Arjun Mk-2 at the DefExpo 2014.

I wouldn't say it's looking badass, but it's definitely looking 'edgy!'

Thum! Kaun Aata Hai?: Arjun Mk-2 at DefExpo 2014 - Couldn't Resist Taking More Pictures




jarves said:


> I read somewhere that naval version will only be used for training.



What navy has in mind , only navy knows .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

* Brahmos-M Still Largely a Concept *




_Brahmos-M mock-up at DefExpo 2014 _

Brahmos aerospace officials first announced the Brahmos-M as a concept at DefExpo-2012.

Brahmos-M is the missile that Brahmos should have been - a smaller (6-m) and lighter (1.5-ton) supersonic missile capable of being launched from any medium fighter, naval ship, mobile ground launcher or a standard submarine torpedo tube.

At Defexpo 2014, Brahmos Aerospace unveiled a mock-up of the Brahmos-M, but don't go and put an Google News alert on Brahmos-M yet. The missile will be a long time coming. The mock-up notwithstanding, the missile is still a concept.

The problem with developing Brahmos-M is - developing the smaller ramjet engine that will power the missile. India has yet to locally manufacture the ramjet that powers the Brahmos, over 9-years after the first test launch of the 'jointly developed' missile.

Russia is committed to transfer the technology to manufacture the Brahmos ramjet to India, but it hasn't happened. Either due to Russian reluctance or Indian inability, perhaps both, the TOT remains on the to-do list.

Without an engine, the detailed design of the Brahmos-M cannot be frozen. IDP understands that BATL has been tasked with developing the Brahmos-M engine. BATL's skill are in manufacturing rocket and missile components, not designing new engines.Hopefully BATL will develop a ramjet for the Brahmos-M with assistance from Russia and Indian academic institutions. Till that happens, or Russia coughs up a ramjet after seeing India struggle with the project, Brahmos-M will remain a concept.

Thum! Kaun Aata Hai?: Brahmos-M Still Largely a Concept

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

* Rustom-2: Not Powered by a Turboprop!*



_Rustom-2 at DefExpo 2014_

DRDO on February 6, 2014 unveiled what appears to be a yet to fly prototype of the Rustom-2 MALE UAV at DefExpo 2014.





What is most notable about the UAV is that it does not feature a turboprop engine, as Rustom-2 was expected to do.





Though I have yet to confirm it, the UAV may well be powered by twin diesel engines.

I should have an update tomorrow.





The Rustom-2 was supposed to fly in February 2014 and DRDO may have opted for a diesel engine as an interim power plant.





IDP has learned that DRDO has yet to develop autonomous take-off and landing capability so the initial version of the Rustom-2 will be piloted.




_Rustom-2 model on display at Aero India 2013.
_
Thum! Kaun Aata Hai?: Rustom-2: Not Powered by a Turboprop!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

*Tata Power - Strategic Engineering Division (SED) 155-mm/52-cal MGS at DefExpo 2014*




_Tata Power SED's 155-mm/52-cal Mounted Gun System at DefExp0 2014_

Tata Power SED's 155-mm/52-cal Mounted Gun System (MGS) is competing in a global tender to procure 814 155mm / 52 caliber mounted gun systems through a joint venture with the private sector under its artillery modernization program.

The gun has a range of

31-km with a Boat Tail projectile
42-km with Base Bleed projectile
55-km with V-LAVP projectile
It features a ring laser gyro inertial system, weapon management system and a automatic laying system with joystick control

The gun has a traverse of -3-deg to +75-deg in elevation and 40-deg right and left in azimuth.

Thum! Kaun Aata Hai?: Tata Power - Strategic Engineering Division (SED) 155-mm/52-cal MGS﻿ at DefExpo 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DARIUS

I do not think anyone have ever posted even a single pic of the Arjun MK-II's interiors.Please post one if available with anyone.I have been dying to see what sort of improvements the DRDO guy's have made to the cabin!!!


----------



## Abingdonboy

kurup said:


> The aircraft has a payload capacity of 60-kg. The wing has a hardened joint that will allow the UAV to carry light armament along with its EO sensors.
> Increased endurance and ATOL would be compelling upgrades that would result in Army orders and pave the way for weaponizing the platform.


A weaponised RUSTOM-1, how about that! 

Let's hope it's not all talk and also the Helina gets operationlised soon....



jarves said:


> So in short Navy will not deploy any Naval LCA's??





kurup said:


> It's just his conclusion .... Does not need to be the truth.





jarves said:


> I read somewhere that naval version will only be used for training.


Some nonsense spin! This is just the work of one model- maker, remember the official renders of the IAC-1 have F-15s shown and no MIG-29K or N-LCA, so are we to assume that Boeing will come up with a nasalised version of the Eagle for the IN and the IN will be receiving these birds soon???

Come on! You can't draw a single bloody thing from this! It's far easier for the model makers to model 1 type of machine and use that instead of going into minute detail and modelling every single element. I also don't see any S-70Bs (which will be in service by the time the IAC-1 is in service) or even a Sea King (a few will still be around by then).


It's just a model guys- chill!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup




----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

*IIR seeker for AD-1 and AD-2 endo-atmospheric interceptors*





*IRDE developed Long Range Thermal Imager for Aerostat*





*VEM Technologies developed Multi-Sensor Gimballed Payload for Aerostat.*


----------



## jarves

Which seeker is more complex IIR or millimetric wave seeker??


----------



## kurup

*DRDO developed SAR Payload for Rustom-2*















*Samyukta EW System*





*DRDO developed Black Box Navigation Recorder for Warships & Merchant Marine Vessels*





*Kalyani Group Bharat-52 Towed Howitzer with ELBIT Systems supplied Vectronics*




















*Pearson Engineering's Full-Width Mine Plough for T-72M1*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

*Kavach Chaff Decoy Dispenser's Rear View * 




*IAC-1 model*

















*VEM Technologies built RF Seekers for BMD Interceptors*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## kurup

*Small is Sturdy
*
_UTAS showcases a wide range of cutting edge technology at Defexpo 2014
_





A new tactical grade Micro Electro-Mechanical Systems (MEMS) capability can be seen in the TITANTM. It is the result of a three-year development programme in Plymouth, UK. The technology combines performance more typical of today’s fibre-optic gyroscopes (FOG) with the rugged reliability and low cost of the company’s proven MEMS units. TITAN is expected to offer performance up to 10 times better than the current UTC Aerospace Systems inertial sensors at around one third of the mass of a conventional FOG.

It can also reduce the reliance upon GPS-aided systems, supporting effective performance when GPS input is not assured. TITAN challenges the market assumption that MEMS devices, although rugged, reliable and cost effective, offer lower performance compared to FOG and ring laser gyroscope (RLG) devices. A development of the company’s proven, highly successful SiIMU02® MEMS Inertial Measurement Unit (IMU), TITAN can offer a complete form and fit replacement for SiIMU02 or, with its modular design, be packaged to meet the specific requirements of an individual platform. 

MEMS-based IMU and integrated inertial navigation/GPS systems will be displayed including the company’s TITAN tactical grade IMU capability, launched at last year’s DSEI. These extremely small, rugged and lightweight units deliver proven, consistent, precision guidance with low manufacturing costs and swift production start-up times for a wide variety of weapons and platforms, including smaller munitions.

One can also see the Vireo™ unmanned aerial system (UAS) which is applicable to a wide variety of markets and offers low-cost, effective and flexible surveillance from a variety of sensors types, including electro optical and infra-red. This UAS is designed to deliver actionable data to law enforcement, government agencies, agriculture producers and first responders. 

In use with 14 nations worldwide on over 5,000 aircraft is the TERPROM® digital terrain system. The software-based system successfully blends and interprets the inputs of a diverse array of sensors to provide the aircraft pilot and crew with full situational awareness, enabling them to fly far more safely and effectively - even in areas where GPS is not available. 

The Intelligence Exploitation System (IES is already in wide use with both NATO and other countries), ingests data from multiple sensors, disseminating the resultant fused intelligence rapidly to relevant personnel. 

There is also the Cloud Cap Technology TASE family of lightweight, gyro-stabilised camera systems. Designed to provide exquisite day/night surveillance imaging for manned and unmanned applications, these cameras provide real-time imagery with unsurpassed stability for many surveillance, inspection and monitoring requirements including law enforcement, fire-fighting and environmental monitoring as well as the rapidly growing, small military UAS market. 

Another outstanding imaging solution is the DB-110 real-time, day/night digital, tactical reconnaissance solution. It provides long-range, dual-band EO/IR imaging and fixed and mobile intelligence exploitation that is suitable for use on fast-jets, large UAVs and business jets. DB-110 has already been selected by a number of countries.

DefExpo 2014 will also see advanced composite components including transmission shafts, pressure vessels, magnet retention sleeves and fuel pipes created using precise fibre placement methods such as filament winding and stitching. Also demonstrated will be the company’s patented composite to metallic joint technology; the unique press-fit system requires no adhesive and thus, there is no diminution in strength or performance. 

The latest deck lock devices, which are a critical part of the system for securing and manoeuvring helicopters during operation from smaller ships such as frigates or Coast Guard cutters, can also be seen. All electric versions are being developed for VTUAV (Vertical Take-off Unmanned Air Vehicle) operations.

UTAS showcases a wide range of cutting edge technology at Defexpo 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

*Make before Buy*

_Nexter partners with L&T and Ashok Leyland to produce an Indian Caesar_






The defence industry, it seems, is keener than the government to provide the Indian artillery with the much needed firepower. Without waiting for the formal tender called the Request for Proposal, a consortium of French Nexter Systems and Indian Larsen and Toubro and Ashok Leyland have produced the 155mm/52 calibre mounted gun system being called Indian Caesar. In keeping with the government policy of indigenisation, the division of work comprises the proven and battle-tested Nexter Systems’ Caesar gun system mounted on a 6x6 super Stallion chassis from Ashok Leyland, with L&T being the prime contractor. 

According to Nexter Systems’ executive vice-president international business, Jean-Michel Domitrovic, at the stand where the Indian Caesar is displayed, “We have made one gun system to prove that the hybridisation is successful. We have proven the mobility and will now wait for the RFP to proceed further.

Nexter partners with L&T and Ashok Leyland to produce an Indian Caesar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

*BEL on the Roll
*




*

Purchase order from Elbit:* On February 7, 2014, during DefExpo 2014, ELOP- a subsidiary of Elbit Systems Limited, issued a Purchase Order to BEL for the manufacture of CoMPASS systems, for the ALH Program. 

The CoMPASS is a day-and-night surveillance system that includes a colour TV daylight camera, 3rd Generation 3-5 µm Forward Looking Infrared (FLIR) sensor, Laser Target Designator and Range Finder (LTDRF) and automatic tracking capabilities, as well as command and control capabilities. It is distinguished by a wide variety of interfaces, enabling integration with various aircraft / helicopter systems, such as Mission Computer, fire control, radar, GPS, data downlink and helmet-mounted tracking systems. Its small dimensions, low weight, high level of stabilisation and coverage angles make it an optimal choice for long-range, day-and-night surveillance, target tracking, fire control applications and search and rescue. 

*MoU with Sagem:* Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL) has signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with Sagem Défense Sécurité, France, to explore co-operation in production and supply of navigational sensors like periscope, Inertial Navigational System and optronic mast to the Indian Navy for its various platforms which are under consideration for future induction. 

The MoU was signed by P.C. Jain, director (Marketing), BEL, and Bruno Even, CEO, Sagem, France. Others present during the signing of the MoU at the DefExpo 2014 included S.K. Sharma, chairman & managing director, BEL; Joel Berkoukchi, COO, Director, Avionics Division, Sagem, France and Chandrasekhar S, general manager (Naval Systems), BEL. 

The Indian Navy has ambitious plans of inducting ships and submarines into the service in the near future. Accordingly, the ship and submarine construction programme has been approved by the government. Naval platforms have large-scale requirement of sensors such as SIGMA–40, Ring Laser Gyro, Optronic mast, Attack Periscope and Radar Mast for submarines. 

*XR5 Image Intensifier Tubes:* BEL and Photonis, France, are going to implement technology to manufacture state-of-the-art XR 5 Image Intensifier Tubes with a Figure of Merit (FOM) between 1600 and 2000. These tubes will be manufactured at BELOP (a subsidiary of BEL), Pune, where XD 4 grade Image intensifier Tubes upto FOM 1600 with autogating are already being manufactured through a ToT from Photonis.

BEL on the Roll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

Gunning for the Indian Market

_Saab offers the thinking edge for innovation as it targets the Asian and Indian markets_






Saab continues to provide cutting edge solutions for defence and homeland security and has increased its presence in India significantly, in spite of the Gripen not being selected as the winner of the Medium Multi-Role Combat Aircraft (MMRCA) competition. 

Commenting on the company’s growing presence in India, Hakan Bushke Saab CEO said that while “Saab has 70 per cent of their order backlog outside Sweden and 50 per cent out of Europe, Asia is growing and we have invested tremendous efforts in increasing our presence here in India”. 

The areas that Saab is focussing on are the very short range air defence system (VSHORAD) competition, Short Range Surface to Air Missile (SR-SAM) and Electronic Warfare (EW). Saab has done well in India with the integration of its EW system on the Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) ‘Rudra’ weapon system integrated (armed version of Dhruv helicopter).

The RBS-70 NG touted as‘best in the world’ has been making steady progress in the VSHORAD competition, and trials have been completed with evaluations currently underway. At the Show, Saab also announced that it had joined forces with Ashok Leyland for the Indian Army Short Range Surface to Air Missile (SR-SAM) air defence system requirement. 

The Saab BAMSE will now be fitted on high mobility 8x8 Ashok Leyland (AL) Super Stallion trucks. This pairs the proven BAMSE system on a mobile platform and Saab says that it was important to have an Indian partner for this programme. According to Lars-Olaf Lindgreen, “The BAMSE is a proven air-defence missile system and AL platform is a very suitable all-terrain missile. The need for mobility for air defence units is essentially for flexible and optimal deployment.”

Saab offers the thinking edge for innovation as it targets the Asian and Indian markets


----------



## kurup

*Perfect Protection*

_Avon brings its state-of-the-art respiratory equipment to India_






Avon Protection, a market leader in respiratory protection system technology, is showcasing its world leading next generation series of military respiratory equipment for the first time at DefExpo. 

Avon offers innovative Personal Protective Equipment (PPE) products and services to the military, law enforcement, emergency services, firefighting and industrial sectors. As the primary supplier of CBRN PPE to the United States department of defence and with a record of over 58 countries using Avon’s respiratory products, the company is trusted globally. Avon’s products are well-known in India, but this year visitors to DefExpo will get to experience Avon’s new 50 series respiratory equipment. Avon will be demonstrating the C50 mask, a leader in next generation of gas mask specifically designed to meet the threats presented by asymmetric warfare and incorporating technologies arising from Avon’s current military-mask programmes in the US. 

The ST53 combines Avon Protection Systems’ FM53 mask with new and innovative modular breathing apparatus technology to provide positive pressure SCBA and/or PAPR capability for specialist applications. The ST53 system also provides the operator with total flexibility to select the necessary level of protection quickly and efficiently whilst continuing to operate effectively. 

The FM53 Mask is Avon’s most technically advanced mask and has been specifically developed for specialist operators requiring both positive pressure SCBA, CCBA, APR/PAPR and negative pressure capability. 

The respiratory protection company is a total solutions provider manufacturing a broad portfolio of innovative high-performance and timesaving respiratory PPE including full face masks, self-contained breathing apparatus, supplied air, powered air, particulate and air-purifying respirators, escape devices, escape hoods, filters for riot control and CBRN protection and complimentary accessories. 

In addition to providing innovative respiratory PPE, Avon Protection offers a bespoke series of training programmes to provide existing or potential Avon customers, with the knowledge and expertise to use and maintain their Avon Protection equipment correctly, thereby improving lifetime and performance.

Avon brings its state-of-the-art respiratory equipment to India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahul9090




----------



## Abingdonboy




----------

